# Let's talk about TAUNUSTRAILS 2008



## worfo k. (15. August 2008)

Hey Leute,

kein Forum-Talk über die Taunustrails 2008? Das kann ja wohl nicht sein!

Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon wie Bolle meinem eignen Schweinehund wieder das Bölts-Motto "Quäl dich du Sau!" zu zurufen...

Let's talk,
Worfo


----------



## sun909 (15. August 2008)

Hi,
das scheint ja ein recht technischer Marathon zu sein, sehr schön! 

Nur die Kosten habe ich nicht gefunden... 

Einzig was ich nicht so schön finde, ist das man eine Runde zweimal fährt. 
Egal, wenn das Wetter gut ist, überlege ich mir das mal.

Wie war es bei dir letztes Jahr? Sturzfrei? Wie ist die Strecke von der Beschaffenheit? Regenempfindlich? Reifenwahl (Albert/NN//Albert/RR)?

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## worfo k. (16. August 2008)

Hi sun909



sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> das scheint ja ein recht technischer Marathon zu sein, sehr schön!
> 
> Nur die Kosten habe ich nicht gefunden...



Kurzstrecke: 20; Langstrecke: 25; Zeitnahmechip 10 inkl. 7 Pfand. Die preise sind damit um 5 gesteigen (glaub ich), da ein regionaler Mineralwasserproduzent als Sponsor ausgestiegen ist.



> Einzig was ich nicht so schön finde, ist das man eine Runde zweimal fährt.
> Egal, wenn das Wetter gut ist, überlege ich mir das mal.


2x hat den Vorteil, dass man beim 2. Durchlauf die kritischen Stellen optimal nehmen kann.



> Wie war es bei dir letztes Jahr? Sturzfrei? Wie ist die Strecke von der Beschaffenheit? Regenempfindlich? Reifenwahl (Albert/NN//Albert/RR)?



Yes, sturzfrei. Habe auch sonst keine Stürze mitbekommen. Das Sozialverhalten auf der Piste war auch okay (Kurzstrecke).

Regenfestigkeit ist natürlich relativ. Letztes Jahr hatte es wenige Tage zuvor aufgehört zu regnen. Einige potentielle Matschtrails gibt es schon.

Ich bin letztes Jahr mit meinen Albert Alpencross gut zurecht gekommen. Ich habe bei mir gerade hinten den Smart Sam AC draufgezogen und bin gespannt, wie der so bei Schlamm performed. Was meinst du mit NN und RR?

Greetings,
Worfo


----------



## Blut Svente (16. August 2008)

Komme Auch!!!


----------



## kastel67 (16. August 2008)

Teilnahme nur mit ordnungsgemäßen Kettenstrebenschutz möglich!!





Strecke lohnt sich!! Konditionell sehr hart! Technisch auch ganz nett.

Gruß k67


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2008)

wichtig für alle, die unsere langstrecke in angriff nehmen :

es gibt eine sollzeit für die 2. runde am judenkopf ! folgendes mail dazu ging heute an die teilnehmer raus :

"Hallo liebe Teilnehmer,
aufgrund der Verträge mit dem Forst sind wir gezwungen, die Veranstaltung zu einer bestimmten Zeit abzuschließen. Deswegen müssen wir eine Sollzeit für die zweite Judenkopfrunde(nur für Langstrecke wichtig) einführen.
Diese liegt bei einem Schnitt von ca. 11 km/h! Also, wer nach 14:45 Uhr bei km 36 = 2. Verpflegung ist, wird ins Ziel geleitet und erhält keine Wertung.

Sorry, aber wir haben hier leider keine andere Wahl,
11 km/h sind allerdings auch machbar oder ;-)

Bis Sonntag

Euer Orga-Team"

ich persönlich werde mich dann ans hinterrad des/der "letzten" heften und ihn/sie vor mir hertreiben


----------



## Mister P. (18. August 2008)

Ich will auch fahren, die Streckenbeschreibung hört sich sehr interessant an!
Leider hab ich die Onlineanmeldung verschlafen. Naja, ist ja nicht weit, dann werd ich eben nachmelden.

Bis denne


----------



## Cecil974 (18. August 2008)

Ich kann mich nur anschließen. Feine Strecke die einfach Spaß macht. Das Nachmelden wird sich bestimmt lohnen 

Gruß Tina


----------



## BackfireLX (18. August 2008)

Werde dieses Jahr auch wieder dabei sein. Allerdings diesmal Langstrecke.
Bin letztes Jahr die Kurze gefahren. Die war schon richtig geil. Allerdings wars schon schade, dass die so "schnell" rum war 
Wie ist die lange im Vergleich zur kurzen? Viel anspruchsvoller?


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2008)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Wie ist die lange im Vergleich zur kurzen? Viel anspruchsvoller?



ein anspruchsvoller spitzkehrendownhill  am ende der judenkopfrunde (also 2 x zu fahren), der aber dieses jahr wahlweise auch umfahren werden kann. 
ein richtig fieser schlußanstieg zurück zum ziel. technisch einfach, aber bis ihr da hin kommt, werden sich sicher schon die ein oder anderen muskeln beschweren 

ansonsten wie immer hauptsächlich konditionell anspruchsvoll, da es immer schön im sägezahnprinzip dahergeht. das gilt für beide runden.


----------



## BackfireLX (18. August 2008)

Na das hört sich doch gut an 
Sind die Spitzkehren so, dass man das Hinterrad versetzen muss oder ist das noch alles "normal" fahrbar? Ist es da nicht schneller das Stück zu umfahren?
Ist der letzte Berg der Schulberg?

man man man, was freu ich mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. August 2008)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Sind die Spitzkehren so, dass man das Hinterrad versetzen muss oder ist das noch alles "normal" fahrbar? Ist es da nicht schneller das Stück zu umfahren?
> Ist der letzte Berg der Schulberg?
> 
> man man man, was freu ich mich schon



also hinterrad versetzen muß man nicht. sowas kann ich nicht und ich komm da ganz gut rum ...
wenn man spitzkehren halbwegs gut fahren kann, ist man da sicherlich sogar schneller als bei der umfahrung. ausserdem macht der downhill durch die kehren viel mehr spaß. für mich persönlich das highlight der judenkopfrunde 

der schulberg wartet am start auf euch. am schluß wird das verbindungsstück vom sportplatz zur brücke einfach wieder hochgefahren. da es hier teilweise über schotter und wiese geht ist der anstieg technisch schwerer als der asphaltierte schulberg ...


----------



## Dive-Mouse (18. August 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich hab mich auch angemeldet. Das ist mein erster Marathon, da bin ich ja echt mal gespannt, was mich erwartet. Was ist eigentlich unter "technisch anspruchsvoll" zu verstehen, heißt das, dass auch Wurzeltrails oder teilweise verblockte Trails vorkommen?

Viele Grüße
Yasmin


----------



## Beach90 (18. August 2008)

Ich komme nicht wieder. Die Strecke ist zwar schön, doch bei gesunkenem Service und gestiegenen Preisgeld werde ich mir die Taunustrails sparen.


----------



## kastel67 (18. August 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ich komme nicht wieder. Die Strecke ist zwar schön, doch bei gesunkenem Service und gestiegenen Preisgeld werde ich mir die Taunustrails sparen.



Und es ist auch total wichtig, dass Du das hier in aller Öffentlichkeit kundtust und nicht unter "vier Augen". Glaubst Du im ernst das die Orga sich freut, dass Sprudelwasser als Sponsor abgesprungen ist?

Schüler!

k67


----------



## BackfireLX (18. August 2008)

Gesunkener Service? Bitte näher erläutern...

Gibt es dieses Jahr an den Verpflegungsstellen wieder Trinkflaschen? Das war letztes Jahr ne feine Sache. Hat keine Zeit gekostet Getränke aufzunehmen.


----------



## Härtner (18. August 2008)

DIve Mouse technisch höchstens auf S2+ Niveau 

Bergab macht Eppstein immer Bock nicht so wie in °ihr wisst schon was ich meine° !

Bergauf viele kurze Rampen die man unterschätzen kann, was ich schon gespürt habe

Ne nette längsdurchquerung eines Baches 



Ne Frage: Wann wird das Geld abgebucht ??? Bei mir tut sich nix ^^


lg chris

bis sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (18. August 2008)

Hallo!
Bin auch wieder auf der Langstrecke am Start.
Und wenn Ihr noch weniger Service habt, und noch teurer werdet komme ich trotzdem!!! 
Dafür macht die Strecke einfach zu viel Spass und der so zitierte Service ist immer noch besser als bei vielen anderen.
Kommt ja nicht auf die Gedanken Euch von irgendwelchen Nörglern die Laune verderben zu lassen. 
Cecil und ich haben so von Eurer VA geschwärmt, das wir diesmal mit mind. 5 Personen auftauchen.
Ich habe aber noch ein paar Fragen:
-Sind die Verpflegungsstationen wieder an der selben Stelle?
-Gibt es wieder Flaschen und Gel?
-Ist die Strecke die selbe wie letztes Jahr?
-Ich hatte letztes Jahr nach dem ersten Anstieg relativ viel Stau an einer Spitzkehre. Wird das durch die geringeren Teilnehmer eventuell entschärft?

Bis Sonntag
Oliver


----------



## Beach90 (18. August 2008)

Oh ja... ein realitätfremder Schüler, mit wenig Rennerfahrung. Nein, dieses Klischee bediene ich leider nicht.Selbstständiges und kritisches Denken wird auch in der Stufe 13 erwünscht 
Ich verweise an dieser Stelle aber gern auf mein Post aus dem letzten Jahr


Der Thread heisst schließlich "Lets Talk about Taunustrails",warum dann die vier Augen?.Es gab letztes Jahr genug Verbesserungsvorschläge, auch wenn es natürlich nicht einfacher wird, wenn der Hauptsponsor abspringt, hoffe ich doch für euch, das ihr auch einen Teil der Kritik umgesetzt habt. Ein Jahr sollte dafür doch reichen 

Ich wünsche euch aber trotz allem, eine gelungene Veranstaltung


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2008)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> -Sind die Verpflegungsstationen wieder an der selben Stelle?
> -Gibt es wieder Flaschen und Gel?
> -Ist die Strecke die selbe wie letztes Jahr?
> -Ich hatte letztes Jahr nach dem ersten Anstieg relativ viel Stau an einer Spitzkehre. Wird das durch die geringeren Teilnehmer eventuell entschärft?



hallo,

verplfegung ist zwar nicht mein bereich, kann dazu jetzt nur so viel sagen :

- die verpflegung für die rossertrunde wurde bergauf verlegt. ca. 100 m weiter wie letztes jahr. die verpflegung judenkopf bleibt am bahnhof eppstein.
- es gibt schöne tt-trinkflaschen, die sogar 0,8 l fassen. also einen tick größer wie normale 0,75 flaschen ...

die strecke hat sich in einem kleinen bereich am judenkopf ein kleines bisschen geändert. war aufgrund von forstarbeiten nicht anders möglich. ansonsten wie im letzten jahr.

zum thema stau : wer vorne fährt, hat keinen  
wird sich sicher kaum vermeiden lassen. es geht zwar am anfang gleich heftig den schulberg und noch weiter hoch, aber das ist dennoch insgesamt zu kurz, um vernünftig zu entzerren. die topographie gibt es aber leider nicht anders her ...

ach ja, zielverpflegung soll es auch geben


----------



## wap (19. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ach ja, zielverpflegung soll es auch geben


Pommes oder Nudeln?

Ist die Verpflegungsstelle auf der kleinen Runde dann im Wald, vorm Abschlusstrail

Viele Grüße,
wap


----------



## powderJO (19. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> zum thema stau : wer vorne fährt, hat keinen



stimmt. ich hoffe nur, dass sich am start was tun wird und es nicht mehr möglich sein wird, sich einen guten startplatz zu "erschleichen", indem man einfach vor der startlinie oder aus der kleinen seitengasse startet.


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2008)

wap schrieb:


> Pommes oder Nudeln?
> 
> Ist die Verpflegungsstelle auf der kleinen Runde dann im Wald, vorm Abschlusstrail
> 
> ...



verpflegungstechnisch bin ich echt der falsche  
nagelt mich bitte nicht fest, aber ich denke, dass es pasta gibt ...

die verpflegungsstelle der kurzstrecke wird am ende des dem schlußdownhill folgenden schotter-uphills liegen (klar soweit ). damit ist auch gewährleistet, dass diese nur von den kurzstrecklern in anspruch genommen wird ...


----------



## specialized Man (19. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich versuche mal zu antworten:



> Und wenn Ihr noch weniger Service habt,



Weniger Service ist leicht ausgesprochen, am Sonntag stehen rund 80 Leute im Wald, an der Verpflegung, hinterm Tresen oder sonst wo rum, damit Ihr euch hoffentlich verletzungsfrei und mit viel SpaÃ sportlich die Lichter ausschiessen kÃ¶nnt.



> und noch teurer werdet komme ich trotzdem!!!



SchÃ¶n zu hÃ¶ren, wie schon erwÃ¤hnt, ist der Sprudelhersteller ausgestiegen, weil vielleicht F1 ein teures Hobby ist, die F-Heinis aber wohl doch nicht so total auf Sprudel stehen...

Das bedeutet fÃ¼r uns 750 Fahrradflaschen zum StÃ¼ckpreis von ca. 2,60â¬ kaufen, 600 L GetrÃ¤nke kaufen(bei einem Discounter unserer Wahl) .

Diese Kosten mussten wir umlegen, ist halt mal so.



> DafÃ¼r macht die Strecke einfach zu viel Spass und der so zitierte Service ist immer noch besser als bei vielen anderen.



Die gute Nachricht: Die Massagedamen sind wieder da, wir haben uns reingehÃ¤ngt und ca. 7 Masseurinnen organisiert die sich dann wÃ¤hrend dem Beinekneten eure tollen Heldengeschichten anhÃ¶ren. fÃ¼r umme!
Also seid bitte nett zu den Damen...



> Kommt ja nicht auf die Gedanken Euch von irgendwelchen NÃ¶rglern die Laune verderben zu lassen.



Das ist nicht immer so einfach, beantworte doch mal die Frage:

_Warum gibt es jetzt um 16:30 Uhr kene vegetarische Sosse mehr? _

Die Helferin sagte dann. Scheller fahren!
Daraufhin meint der NÃ¶rgler dann eine zweiseitige E-Mail schreiben zu mÃ¼ssen.



> Cecil und ich haben so von Eurer VA geschwÃ¤rmt, das wir diesmal mit mind. 5 Personen auftauchen. Ich habe aber noch ein paar Fragen:





> -Sind die Verpflegungsstationen wieder an der selben Stelle?




Kurzstrecke: Wir haben die Verpflegung 300 m weiter an das Ende des Uphills gelegt weil besser als letztes Mal

Langstrecke: ja



> -Gibt es wieder Flaschen und Gel?



ja



> -Ist die Strecke die selbe wie letztes Jahr?


zu 99%



> -Ich hatte letztes Jahr nach dem ersten Anstieg relativ viel Stau an einer Spitzkehre. Wird das durch die geringeren Teilnehmer eventuell entschÃ¤rft?



Kann ich jetzt nicht beantworten, die Teilnehmeranzahl steht nach Ende der Voranmeldung bei 181+181. Je nachdem welches Wetter am WE ist kann da noch einiges dazu kommen.



> ich hoffe nur, dass sich am start was tun wird und es nicht mehr mÃ¶glich sein wird, sich einen guten startplatz zu "erschleichen", indem man einfach vor der startlinie oder aus der kleinen seitengasse startet



Solche wird es immer wieder geben, die musst du dann am Uphill lÃ¤chelnd Ã¼berholen



> Pommes oder Nudeln?


Keine Pommes dafÃ¼r Nudeln mit 2 Sossen, ist aber nicht im Preis enthalten! Die mÃ¼ssen wir bei einem Caterer selber kaufen.



> Ich komme nicht wieder. Die Strecke ist zwar schÃ¶n, doch bei gesunkenem Service und gestiegenen Preisgeld werde ich mir die Taunustrails sparen.



Wir liegen mit unserer Veranstaltung preislich ziemlich tief, wem das zu teuer ist, ok.



> Einzig was ich nicht so schÃ¶n finde, ist das man eine Runde zweimal fÃ¤hrt.



Ist bei uns nicht anders machbar. Bei anderen Veranstaltern in weniger dicht besiedelten Gebieten sind die Politiker der Gemeinden noch mehr an Tourismus interessiert und der Forst spielt dann wohl auch entsprechend mit. Bei uns kommen wir gerade mal so zu einer Genehmigung(weil der Lanrat und der BÃ¼rgermeister hinter oder genauer vor uns stehen) und leiden sehr unter der angespannten Biker-Forst-Beziehung im Feldberggebiet. 

LÃ¤ngere Strecke wÃ¤re nicht drin. Versuch mal eine Sperrung fÃ¼r eine Bundesstrasse zu bekommen.



> Zielverpflegung



Ging letztes Jahr schief, diesmal nicht. Es warten Wasser, A-Schorle, Obst und ein 



Okay hoffe zunÃ¤chst alles beantwortet zu haben.

GruÃ
Rainer


----------



## kastel67 (19. August 2008)

Moin,

2,60.- Euro EK für eine Flasche?? Bob Shop haut die für 1.- Euro raus!!

Gibt es das  von Dir persönlich oder wird das delegiert?

Gruß k67

PS: Das ist eine tolle Veranstaltung und ich komme gerne dahin!!


----------



## easymtbiker (19. August 2008)

specialized Man schrieb:


> Weniger Service ist leicht ausgesprochen, am Sonntag stehen rund *80 Leute *im Wald, an der Verpflegung, hinterm Tresen oder sonst wo rum, damit Ihr euch hoffentlich verletzungsfrei und mit viel Spaß sportlich die Lichter ausschiessen könnt.
> 
> 
> Die Helferin sagte dann. Scheller fahren!
> Daraufhin meint der Nörgler dann eine zweiseitige E-Mail schreiben zu müssen.



es ist echt zum  wenn ich solches gemeckere höre! und das noch bei einem startgeld von gerade mal 25 euro! manche meinen echt, das sie dafür wie die könige behandelt werden sollen....  

hey leute, seid den 80 freiwilligen helfern (nicht nur in eppstein, sondern immer!) dankbar, das die sich den ganzen tag zeit nehmen, euch zu verpflegen, streckenposten machen und im notfall helfen. und das machen die teilweise bei regen und schlechtwetter! also ist hier sämtliches rumgemotze gegenüber den freiwilligen helfern einfach nur ne frechheit.

klar, , nobody is perfect, wenn es an nem rennen was auszusetzen gibt, dann sagt das doch dem veranstalter in einem angemessenen rahmen.

aber 25 euro als zu teuer bezeichnen find ich schon komisch. in kirchzarten sind jedes jahr 3000 leute bereit, bis zu 60 euro für ne strecke zu zahlen, die viel langweiliger ist.


nett, das es beim taunustrails wechselflaschen gibt, aber meiner meinung nach wäre dieser aufwand nicht nötig gewesen.

ich versuche zu kommen und mitzufahren!


----------



## BackfireLX (19. August 2008)

Finde die Wechselflaschen schon super! Da feuert man die alte Flasche einfach weg (natürlich nur in der Verpflegungszone), nimmt die neue auf und verliert keine Zeit... 

Wenn mir jetzt noch einer die Entscheidung abnehmen kann ob ich Kurz- oder Langstrecke fahren soll, sind für mich alle Fragen geklärt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. August 2008)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Wenn mir jetzt noch einer die Entscheidung abnehmen kann ob ich Kurz- oder Langstrecke fahren soll, sind für mich alle Fragen geklärt


Langstrecke! Da bekommst du die Judenkopf-Runde mit dem noch höheren Trailanteil mit und hast länger Spaß!


----------



## BackfireLX (20. August 2008)

Das issn Argument 
Naja, mal schaun wie ich Sonntag drauf bin.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. August 2008)

Wenn die Woche weiter so durchwachsen bleibt, wird hinten und vor allem vorn etwas mehr Profil sicher nötig sein. Wie feucht die Strecke ist, wieviel Wasser stehen bleibt, wird man aber wohl erst am Samstag sehen können.


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2008)

der gestrige regen hat zumindest am judenkopf keine schlimmen spuren hinterlassen. klar gibts das ein oder andere matschloch, aber alles gut fahrbar.
die frage ist nur, wie das ganze nach ein paar hundert bikern dann aussieht ...


----------



## BackfireLX (20. August 2008)

Das is doch wie bei dem Stau... Einfach vorne fahren  Dann geht das schon 
Werde auf jeden Fall vorne und hinten NN fahrn.


----------



## Härtner (20. August 2008)

Mhm mal schauen wenns ab Freitag trockn bleibt wäre das natürlich ne super Geschichte


----------



## Tobi-161 (20. August 2008)

Hätte noch jemand ein Tip für ne Unterkunft Sa-So? Hätte zwar was, ist aber mit 60 pro Zimmer recht heftig  Brauch nur ein normales Zimmer und Frühstück.


----------



## Poppei (20. August 2008)

Taunustrails sind und bleiben ein Super Rennen. 

Wo bitte schön in Deutschland gibt es in einem Ballungsgebiet wie Rhein-Main ein Rennen mit solch einer Strecke ? Nirgends ! Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Waldgebiete ohne Straßendurchquerung sehr klein sind. Und wo gibt es ein Rennen in einem Mittelgebierge mit Steilwänden nd Felsen.
Der Haarnadeltrail vom Judenkopf ist Bombe, wer die Stufen nach der 4ten Kurve nicht kennt wird gefordert sein.


----------



## Fischkopp (20. August 2008)

Poppei schrieb:


> Wo bitte schön in Deutschland gibt es in einem Ballungsgebiet wie Rhein-Main ein Rennen mit solch einer Strecke ? Nirgends ! Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Waldgebiete ohne Straßendurchquerung sehr klein sind. Und wo gibt es ein Rennen in einem Mittelgebierge mit Steilwänden nd Felsen.
> Der Haarnadeltrail vom Judenkopf ist Bombe, wer die Stufen nach der 4ten Kurve nicht kennt wird gefordert sein.


Nichts gegen die Taunustrails, aber so einmalig ist die Strecke nun auch wieder nicht. Die vom Ruhrbike-Festival in Wetter (welches bedauerlicherweise dieses Jahr nicht stattfand) oder die vom 3-Stunden-Rennen in Hagen liegen mitten im Ruhrgebiet und können vom konditionellen und fahltechnischen Anspruch da locker mithalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (20. August 2008)

Also es gibt leider 2 Gründe, die gegen Eppstein sprechen:
Biebergemünd und Trieb am selben Tag...


----------



## BackfireLX (21. August 2008)

Also es gibt 2 Gründe, die FÜR Eppstein sprechen:
NUR Biebergemünd und Trieb am selben Tag...

Übrigens... Das Wetter soll Sonntag recht gut werden. Hoffen wir mal, dass es bis dahin nicht mehr so viel regnet.


----------



## Taunusritter (21. August 2008)

Hi Leute,

freuen wir uns: das Wetter wird gut, die Strecke ist entgegen der massiven Sorgen nach den Forstarbeiten im Frühjahr jetzt wieder gut in Schuß, wer Trails liebt und Spaß haben will, sollte starten!!

Ich kenne inzwischen einige Marathonstrecken, aber TT ist mein persönlicher Favorit. Gar nicht mal wegen der spektakulären Streckenpassagen, sondern einfach, weil es wirklich nette Trails  - und nicht so viel Forstwegautobahn, gibt! Der Name und das Sägezahn-Höhenprofil sind Programm...

Die Strecke hat zwar einige steile Trailabschnitte, ich werde hinten aber meine RR drauf lassen, das reicht auch für leichten Matsch.

Und Achtung vor dem Schlußanstieg, 15-20% locken die Krämpfe an, haltet ein paar Körner vor!

Vorfreude

Klaus


PS: ich lasse meine Rüstung am Sonntag daheim, muß versuchen, nicht zu weit hinter dem schwarzen Kater hinterherzufahren.


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2008)

Taunusritter schrieb:


> PS: ich lasse meine Rüstung am Sonntag daheim, muß versuchen, nicht zu weit hinter dem schwarzen Kater hinterherzufahren.



wichtiger für dich : nicht in der 2. judenkopfrunde vor mir her zu fahren


----------



## worfo k. (21. August 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Teilnahme nur mit ordnungsgemäßen Kettenstrebenschutz möglich!!



Hey kastel67,

cool, endlich mal TT-Merchandise nach meinem Geschmack - sprich ohne Sponsorentapete... Gibt's die Sonntag zu kaufen?

Greetings,
worfo


----------



## trhaflhow (21. August 2008)

gibts da an der  verpflegung auch cola oder nur isozeug.

nach bier frag ich ja garnicht obwohl das alles enthält was nötig ist

bis sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Härtner (21. August 2008)

yeah ein allgäuer am start 

ne wahrschein wasser und irgend en sportwasser


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. August 2008)

Taunusritter schrieb:


> ... muß versuchen, nicht zu weit hinter dem schwarzen Kater hinterherzufahren.


Das wird dir nicht schwer fallen, da ich ja für einen Streckenteil verantworlich bin und daher nicht starte. 
Momentan ist die Strecke angenehm griffig und von Nass kann keine Rede sein. Läßt sich auch mit Contis RK prima fahren.


----------



## kastel67 (21. August 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das wird dir nicht schwer fallen, da ich ja für einen Streckenteil verantworlich bin und daher nicht starte.
> Momentan ist die Strecke angenehm griffig und von Nass kann keine Rede sein. Läßt sich auch mit Contis RK prima fahren.



Gib zu kneifst Du vor mir! Hast nur schiss das ich Dich im Wald abstelle!

Gruß k67


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. August 2008)

hey!
ich werde auch zum 1. mal am start sein, jetzt ist die frage, nach der beschreibung auf der hompegae soll es ja zur sache gehen  wie weit das stimmt kann ich ja net beurteilen... daher stellt sich die frage, reicht nen normales hardtail mit 100mm federweg oder doch all mountain fully ? vllt kann mir ja jemand nen tipp geben der schonmal da war  wenns nur waldautobahn ist und paar hundert meter trials reicht nen hardtail ja dicke...
danke schonmal 
gruß

Edit:
Hab mir gerade mal die bilder ausm lettzen jahr angesehen... hätt ich auch früher drauf kommen können  aber sind viele nur mitm HT unterwegs, dann werd ich das wohl auch machen  passt schon!


----------



## kastel67 (21. August 2008)

worfo k. schrieb:


> Hey kastel67,
> 
> cool, endlich mal TT-Merchandise nach meinem Geschmack - sprich ohne Sponsorentapete... Gibt's die Sonntag zu kaufen?
> 
> ...



War der Kettenstrebenschutz nicht 2006 im Startpaket??

Gruß k67


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2008)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> i... daher stellt sich die frage, reicht nen normales hardtail mit 100mm federweg oder doch all mountain fully ?



hardtail reicht locker aus. sind zwar viele trails, aber eher schön flowig zu fahren. eine einzige gröbere stufe gibts im schlußdownhill nach kehre 4. wenn man aber die richtige linie findet, kommt man auch ohne stufe gut runter 



kastel67 schrieb:


> War der Kettenstrebenschutz nicht 2006 im Startpaket??



richtig, der war mal früher in einem starterpaket. dieses jahr gibts z.b. trikots optional zu kaufen ...

ach ja, die strecke ist immer noch prima in schuß, trotz gestriger regenfälle ...


----------



## BackfireLX (21. August 2008)

Das hört sich gut an...  Und das Wetter soll am Wochenende ja richtig gut und stabil werden.
Wer fährt denn hier überhaupt welche Strecke? Alle Langstrecke oder auch welche die Kurze? Outet euch mal  Ich bin mir immer noch nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. August 2008)

prima, danke für die infos! dann hoff ich nur dass bei der nachmeldung noch genug frei is 
Ich werd die lange strecke in angriff nehmen  wenn schon denn schon!


----------



## trhaflhow (22. August 2008)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an... Wer fährt denn hier überhaupt welche Strecke? Alle Langstrecke oder auch welche die Kurze? Outet euch mal  .



W40 kurz
weichei, noch nie ein rennen gefahren und von freunden aus eppstein überredet


----------



## Spenglerextrem (22. August 2008)

M 30 kurz

Bin übrigens auch aus dem Allgäu ! 

Und es ist mein erstes Rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taunusritter (22. August 2008)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> M 30 kurz
> 
> Bin übrigens auch aus dem Allgäu !
> 
> Und es ist mein erstes Rennen.



Ihr werdet es bereuen, nur kurz zu fahren... Ihr verpaßt die viel schönere zweite Runde auf der Judenkopfseite. Natürlich muß man die 58km mit 1750HM vorsichtig angehen, am Ende stehen immer so viele mit Krämpfen rum...

Im Vordertaunus regnet es viel weniger, als auf der Nordwestseite. Daher braucht man trotz der Regen-Wettervorhersage heute nicht bangen... Ich war gesztern unterwegs, die Wege waren quasi trocken.

Geil wird´s!!

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## worfo k. (22. August 2008)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn hier überhaupt welche Strecke? Alle Langstrecke oder auch welche die Kurze? Outet euch mal  Ich bin mir immer noch nicht ganz sicher.



M30 kurz

Das entspricht meinem mäßigen Trainingsstand mit gerade mal fünf Feldbergankünften dieses Jahr. Wenn's in den nächsten Jahren mal ruhiger im Alltag wird, gehe ich gerne auch mal die Langstrecke an.

Btw, Sabine und die anderen Olympia-MTB-Frauen starten wegen schelchtem Wetter morgen vor den Männern - laut Spiegel 4h.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. August 2008)

bei der langstrecke heißts ja laut homepage 1x rossert 2x judenkopf, fährt man auch in der reihenfolge R J J oder ne andere Kombination ?


----------



## BackfireLX (22. August 2008)

Reihenfolge ist RJJ. Somit musst du nicht ständig über die Überführung von der Hauptstraße!
Die Langstrecke würde mich schon reizen.
Allerdings könnte ich bei der Kurzstrecke besser meine Leistung mit der vom letzten Jahr vergleichen.


----------



## Dive-Mouse (22. August 2008)

W30 Kurzstrecke
Bin ich froh, dass ich nicht die einzige bin, die zum ersten Mal ein Rennen fährt.


----------



## trhaflhow (22. August 2008)

Taunusritter schrieb:


> Ihr werdet es bereuen, nur kurz zu fahren... Ihr verpaßt die viel schönere zweite Runde auf der Judenkopfseite. Natürlich muß man die 58km mit 1750HM vorsichtig angehen, am Ende stehen immer so viele mit Krämpfen rum...
> 
> Klaus



da bekommt man aber früher ( im ziel) was zu essen die schwaben sind knausrig - muss den startbeitrag wieder reinfressen - bei der langen anfahrt


----------



## worfo k. (22. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> richtig, der (TT-Kettenstrebenschutz) war mal früher in einem starterpaket. dieses jahr gibts z.b. trikots optional zu kaufen ...
> 
> ach ja, die strecke ist immer noch prima in schuß, trotz gestriger regenfälle ...



Wie schade, an dem schlichten Kettenstrebenschutz gefällt mir, dass es nur um den TT geht. Euer Trikot ist zwar supergünstig, aber ich mag nicht als Litfaßsäule durch die Gegend fahren. Für eine Edition mit TT- und Vereinslogo hätte ich auch mehr bezahlt.

Noch was anderes. Im Vereinsheim haben letztes Jahr Leute geduscht. Sind die Duschen nur für Vereinsmitglieder oder auch für 'normale' TeilnehmerInnen zugänglich? Bin letztes Jahr früher als ich wollte abgehauen - war einfach zu nasskalt.


----------



## Poppei (22. August 2008)

kann jeder duschen


----------



## null.ahnung (22. August 2008)

M30 lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (22. August 2008)

Wer duscht freiwillig mit mir??


----------



## Härtner (22. August 2008)

Ich nich ^^

U18 Lang  Ich freu mich schon


----------



## BackfireLX (23. August 2008)

Soo, jetzt muss ich mich langsam entscheiden  Denke ich werde aber die Kurzstrecke fahren. Dann kann ich mein Ergebnis besser mim letzten Jahr vergleichen und mal meine Leistungssteigerung bewerten.
Langstrecke ist dann nächstes Jahr angesagt


----------



## Milass (23. August 2008)

Hallo, hab durch Zufall erfahren von dem Marathon. 
Ich hätt schon lust mal locker mitzufahren, kann mir jemand sagen um wieviel uhr ich kommen muss? Ich fahre U19 und möchte die kurze Runde fahren. wann schließt die Nachmeldung? Gibts auch für die Kurzstrecke Flaschen an der Verpflegung? 
Wieviel Geld muss ich mitbringen? 20euro +5 euro nachmeldungsgebühr?

Entspricht MJG den Junioren? 

Gruß michael


----------



## BackfireLX (23. August 2008)

Du kommst doch aus der Gegend... Nimm dein Bike und fahr schnell mal hin. Heute ab 14:00 Uhr kannst du dich nachmelden. Dann musst du morgen net ganz so frÃ¼h da sein.
Werde auch gleich mal vorbeifahrn.
Ansonsten solltest du morgen schon bissi frÃ¼her da sein. KA wie groÃ der Andrang is.
Flaschen gibts auch auf der Kurzstrecke. Anmeldung kostet 25â¬.


----------



## Milass (23. August 2008)

OK. Und wie war die Sache mit diesem Chip der nochmal 10 euro kosten solL?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BackfireLX (23. August 2008)

Chip kostet 3 Euro Miete, wenn du ihn nach dem Rennen wieder abgibst. Wenn du den behalten willst, dann kostet er 10â¬.
Kannste dann beim nÃ¤chsten Rennen wieder einsetzen, wenn da das gleiche Zeitnahmesystem ist.


----------



## Milass (23. August 2008)

ok. also  ich fahr da ma um 3, 4 uhr hin und meld mich villeicht an. kann man auch schon seine startnummer usw abholen?


----------



## BackfireLX (23. August 2008)

Na das will ich mal hoffen... sonst muss man morgen ja doch früh da sein.

IdR ist es aber so, das mal sämtliche Unterlagen am Vortag schon bekommt. Somit hat man damit am Renntag kein Stress.


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> Hallo, hab durch Zufall erfahren von dem Marathon.



 das verwundert mich jetzt schon ein wenig 

für nachmeldungen dürfte noch reichlich platz sein. also nur mut


----------



## Milass (23. August 2008)

Ja ich bin nich so informiert was das angeht, weiß ja das es den taunus marathon gibt aber wusst net das der morgen ist. Die letzten Jahre hat er sich immer mit einem anderen Wettkampf überschnitten. Jetzt klappts ja mal


----------



## Milass (23. August 2008)

hab jetzt nochmal ne frage. hab vor so um 11 uhr zu kommen, wo parkt man denn am besten? und wo ist überall gesperrt?


----------



## Marko S (23. August 2008)

Habe heute nach der Anmeldung gleich einige Schlüsselstellen der Strecke besichtigt (Vorbelastung muss schon sein vor so einem Rennen) und die Trails sehen nicht so schlimm aus, wie ich befürchtet hatte, nach dem Regen gestern. Die Flussdurchfahrt auf der Judenkopfrunde z.B. ist nicht anders wie im letzten Jahr, soll heißen es ist nicht mehr Wasser da und die Abfahrt ist nicht schmieriger. O.K. sauber kommt wohl keiner im Ziel an und ein Reifen ohne Profil ist auch nicht die beste Wahl.
Ach und so gegen 16:00 Uhr wahren auf der kurzen Runde 220 auf der langen 195 Starter gemeldet, da ist noch genug frei für Nachmeldungen.
So eng wie im letzten Jahr wirds da am Start wohl morgen auch nicht.

Also viel Glück an alle Starter und immer locker bleiben, ist doch nur ein Rennen.

Marko


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> hab jetzt nochmal ne frage. hab vor so um 11 uhr zu kommen, wo parkt man denn am besten? und wo ist überall gesperrt?



eppstein innenstadt ist größtenteils abgesperrt. gute parkmöglichkeiten gibt es sicher noch hinter dem bahnhof (also über die gleise rüber), ein stück vor dem bahnhof von kelkheim aus kommend links, am aldi an der straße richtung lorsbach ...

bin grade nochmal die judenkopfrunde gefahren. ist nach den regenfällen gestern und heute irgendwie langsamer geworden


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. August 2008)

Die Rossertrunde ist bis auf einige Schlammlöcher und schmierige Passagen ziemlich trocken. Bis morgen mittag dürfte sich das aber noch weiter verbessern. Ein griffiger Vorderreifen ist also sicher nicht schlecht, hinten darf aber eine leicht laufende Rennpelle drauf, wenn man damit umgehen kann.


----------



## Milass (23. August 2008)

Ok danke.
joaa ich denk ich plane meine ankunft so um 11...
wo ist eigentlich der start? die eine dame meinte an der kirche, aber da war weit und breit nix zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. August 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> wo ist eigentlich der start? die eine dame meinte an der kirche, aber da war weit und breit nix zu sehen



start ist am wernerplatz. in direkter nachbarschaft zur talkirche ...

oder morgen einfach da, wo alle stehen


----------



## BackfireLX (23. August 2008)

Habe mich heute auch angemeldet. Allerdings nochmal für die kurze Runde. Brauche mal eine ordentliche Vergleichszeit zum letzten Jahr. Heute hats ja nicht mehr so stark geregnet. Für morgen ist auch kein Regen vorhergesagt.
Von daher wird sich die Strecke wohl noch etwas verbessern.
Mein Ziel wird es sein unter 2 Stunden zu bleiben... we'll see


----------



## Milass (23. August 2008)

Na dann, viel erfolg allen teilnehmern und ein sturzfreies durchkommen.
ich lass nobby nic drauf, aber nur weil ich zu faul bin reifen zu wechseln


----------



## thto (23. August 2008)

freu mich gute nacht bis morsche
TT


----------



## Härtner (24. August 2008)

männliche jugen lang

gesamt 112 und wie immer der undankbare 4 Platz 

Strecke war zwar matschig, dennoch recht gut zu fahren

Es hat wie immer riesig Spass gemacht 

lg chris


----------



## kastel67 (24. August 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ich komme nicht wieder. Die Strecke ist zwar schön, doch bei gesunkenem Service und gestiegenen Preisgeld werde ich mir die Taunustrails sparen.



Moin,

also das Rennen liegt jetzt hinter mir. Mit knapp unter 3:30 Platz 79 Gesamt und 34 Altersklasse bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Top organisierte Veranstaltung. Warme Duschen, genug Parkplätze, sehr anspruchsvolle Strecke, Tolle Parkmöglichkeit für die Räder im Ziel. 
Super Zeitnahme. Tolle Streckenabsicherung. Verpflegung mit Gel und Flaschen. Zielverpflegung. Live Band. Was will man mehr??????

Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder.

Gruß k67


PS: Wieso es nach 1630 Uhr keine vegetarische Nudelsosse gibt konnte mir aber keiner abschließend erklären...........


----------



## Kirschblotze (24. August 2008)

Moin! Ich bin heute das erste mal die Taunustrails (Kurzstrecke) mitgefahren. Es war überhaupt mein erstes MTB-Rennen.

Und es war genial! Ich komme aus der Ecke, bin aber in dem Gebiet noch nicht sehr viel gefahren. Und das es leicht schlammig war, fand ich genial. Schönes rumgeeier an manchen Stellen  So, muss das sein 

Ich fand alles super organisiert! Und da ich Fleichesser bin, habe ich auch keine Verpflegungsprobleme gehabt. Hab' mir nach dem Rennen erstmal einen schönen Fettschlauch reingepfiffen 

Also: Alles bestens! Und nächstes Jahr gerne wieder, eventuell dann auf der Langstrecke. Oder auch nicht


----------



## Marko S (24. August 2008)

So die 55Km sind bewältigt. 
Danke an alle Mitwirkenden super Veranstaltung, die Kritikpunke aus dem letzten Jahr wurden beseitigt (z.B.Getränke nach der Zieleinfahrt).

Da freut man sich doch gleich aufs nächst Jahr und die letzte Abfahrt mit den S-Kurven konnte ich in diesem Jahr auch durchgehend fahren, es stand halt keiner an der Treppe und hat den weg blockiert, das wahr ein Spaß da durch zu ballern.
Bei der Startzeit lässt sich wirklich nichts machen oder vielleicht doch?
z.B. den Start 200m nach oben verschieben, da stört ihr die Kirschengänger doch nicht.
Ich würde so gerne noch ein paar Thüringer zu der Veranstaltung mitbringen, aber die kommen zurzeit nicht weil die viel zu spät zurück währen bei der langen Strecke.

Danke an alle
Marko


----------



## trekracer (24. August 2008)

Grosser Glückwunsch an die Orga und alle Helfer.
Die meisten Kritikpunkte vom letzten Jahr wurden ernst genommen - die Veranstaltung hat nach dem Durchhänger letztes Jahr fast wieder zum ursprünglichen Format zurückgefunden. 

O.K. die Zeiten der grosszügigen Geschenke (Shirts, Buff, Kettenstrebenschutz etc.) sind wohl vorbei. Was bleibt ist eine perfekte Organisation, das beste mir bekannte Start-/Zielgelände und die schönste Strecke in der ganzen Gegend.

Erlaubt sei noch die Frage nach dem Startgeld - ist das ggü. Vorjahr erhöht worden? Hat da jemand Zahlen im Kopf 2005? 2006?... Die aktuellen Preise sind grenzwertig. Aber irgendwas muss man ja immer zum Meckern finden, sonst wärs ja langweilig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarTrek (24. August 2008)

Habe auch die 55km hinter mir, wirklich eine harte Strecke! 
Habe mich spontan heute Morgen zum starten entschlossen und diesen Marathon wohl unterschätzt. Bin ohne Proviant und Trinkflasche an den Start gegangen, in der 2. Runde hat sich das gerächt und ich hatte einen kleinen Einbruch. An der 2. Verpflegung haben mich dann die 2 Gels und gleich 2 Trinkflaschen über die letzte Runde gebracht. Wäre gut gewesen wenn irgenwo im Wald noch eine weiter Verpflegung gewesen wäre...

Meine Reifen haben nichts getaugt musste ich feststellen, es war teilweise sehr schlammig auf den trailigen Abfahren, werde mir da wohl neue zulegen mit mehr Profil. Dann sind die technischen Abfahrten auch etwas besser und schneller zu meistern 

Ansonsten eine schöne wenn auch sehr anspruchsvolle Strecke!


----------



## Alexander74 (24. August 2008)

Ich fand die Organisation gut und die lange Strecke sehr hart (3h 52Min). Wie letztes Jahr fand ich auch diesmal wieder die Bachdurchfahrt recht krass.


Meine Freundin, die am Ende der Verbindungsstrecke Rossertrunde/Judenkopfrunde stand, hat mir erzählt, dass ein Mercedes-Fahrer, mitten im Rennen die Verbindungsstrecke (die von der Brücke hoch zum Ziel geht) hochfahren wollte, obwohl der Streckenposten ihm das gesagt hatte, dass es verboten ist. Erst als noch mehr Leute eingriffen, ist er gedreht. 
Will mir nicht vorstellen, was passiert wäre, wenn er es doch gemacht hätte, weil die Biker dort mit fettem Tempo runtergefahren sind.

Alexander


----------



## thto (24. August 2008)

nach der kurzstrecke im letzten jahr ging es dieses jahr auf die 55km.... schöne trails... sonst alles super ! hatte echt hart zu kämpfen bis ins ziel .....


----------



## drivingghost (24. August 2008)

Wirklich schöne Veranstaltung, hat mir großen Spaß gemacht.
Gab nichts zu meckern, außer an meiner Leistung. Mit der war ich, zumindest beim Hochfahren, nicht zufrieden. Liegt aber an mir und meinem stark vernachlässigten Training. 
Von daher halte ich die Klappe und trainiere wieder mehr. 
Dann komme ich nächstes Jahr vielleicht bisschen weiter vor.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. August 2008)

Ich schließe mich meinem Vorredner exakt an


----------



## Dive-Mouse (24. August 2008)

Das war wirklich ein superschöner Tag heute. War wie gesagt mein erstes Rennen und immerhin habe ich den 3. Platz in meiner Altersklasse geschafft. Ich bin echt happy  Die Strecke war super, die Organisation ebenfalls. Nochmal ein dickes Lob von mir an alle Beteiligten und freiwilligen Helfer. Nächstes Jahr sind wir auf alle Fälle wieder mit dabei. 

Viele Grüße
Yasmin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dive-Mouse (24. August 2008)

Doppelpost, sorry


----------



## Milass (24. August 2008)

ich fand die strecke auch sehr schön, leider gings ziemlich mies und ich habs moderat angegangen, hab mich dann doch gewundert am ziel das  2. AK 21 gesamt rauskam.
Hab n bisschen schräg geguckt als sich der deutsche meister ein paar meter neben mich an den start gestellt hat, sicher ein gewinn für die veranstaltung

weiter so
gruß


----------



## MieMaMeise (24. August 2008)

Auch von mir ein Lob an die Veranstalter. Super Gelände (Start-Zeil usw.), perfekte Organisation, gute Strecke und was mir besonders gut gefallen hat, sehr motivierte Streckenposten. Ich hatte in den 3h und 37 Rennminuten eine menge Spaß und werde mit Sicherheit im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei sein.


----------



## Taunusritter (24. August 2008)

Alles schon gesagt... Ich fand es auch einfach Spitze!! Einen dicken Dank an das Orga-Team und alle Helfer.

Die 55km-Strecke mit ihrer zweimaligen Judenkopfrunde ist Streckenmäßig IMO eine der schönsten Marathonstrecken, die ich kenne. So muß MTB sein. Und die Kehren runterzuwedeln ist der Oberbringer...

Ich fand, der Matsch machte das ganze nur interssanter. Besser, als Staubfressen...

Hoffentlich auch nächstes Jahr wieder.

Gruß

Klaus 
M40 3h38min und zufrieden damit...


----------



## drivingghost (24. August 2008)

Du meinst sicher deutscher Meister der alten Säcke (Masters 2, MA). Nicht dass Verwechslungen geschehen.


----------



## Waldmeisterin (24. August 2008)

immerhin, Dt.Meister und er hat sich um die Prinzessinnen gekümmert, Du warst schnell weg:-((( und hattest wieder was vergessen...

ansonsten alles super bei der Veranstaltung bis auf meine Leistung (liegt aber nicht am mangelnden Training, sondern an einem beginnenden Infekt - befürchte ich)


----------



## Tobi-161 (24. August 2008)

trekracer schrieb:


> ...
> Erlaubt sei noch die Frage nach dem Startgeld - ist das ggü. Vorjahr erhöht worden? Hat da jemand Zahlen im Kopf 2005? 2006?... Die aktuellen Preise sind grenzwertig. Aber irgendwas muss man ja immer zum Meckern finden, sonst wärs ja langweilig...



ähh Hallo! Das war ein 1A Rennen und bei dem Startgeld dann noch meckern??? 
Aber gut, bei euch gibts ja auch lecker Pizza für knappe 6, da sind wir in Bayern anderes gewohnt. Top organisierte Rennen für wenig Geld sind allerdings rar...

Hat sich jedenfalls gelohnt die lange Anreise. Die Organisation war


----------



## null.ahnung (24. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Hat wieder einen Riesen-Spass gemacht die Taunustrails zu fahren.
Die Orga war sehr gut und gehört definitiv zu den Besseren. Die Strecke fand ich in sehr gutem Zustand. Sie ist halt nur sau-schwierig im konditionellen Bereich. Technisch sind eigentlich alle Stellen zu meistern.
Bin mit meiner Zeit(3.20) sehr zufrieden und werde nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder kommen!
Danke für einen perfekten Sonntag!!

Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## drivingghost (24. August 2008)

Waldmeisterin schrieb:


> immerhin, Dt.Meister und er hat sich um die Prinzessinnen gekümmert, Du warst schnell weg:-((( und hattest wieder was vergessen...



Ja und nochmals ja. Er ist verdammt schnell und ich habe wieder was vergessen. Irgendwann aber wirds schon klappen...


----------



## Ialocin (24. August 2008)

Dive-Mouse schrieb:


> Das war wirklich ein superschöner Tag heute. War wie gesagt mein erstes Rennen und immerhin habe ich den 3. Platz in meiner Altersklasse geschafft. Ich bin echt happy  Die Strecke war super, die Organisation ebenfalls. Nochmal ein dickes Lob von mir an alle Beteiligten und freiwilligen Helfer. Nächstes Jahr sind wir auf alle Fälle wieder mit dabei.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Yasmin


 Ich bin auf alle Fälle stolz auf Dich! 
Als gesundheitsbedingt "nur" Coach und Fotograf fand ich Veranstaltung und Atmosphäre einfach nur super. Schon beeindruckend, mit welchem Speed dort einige die Strecken meistern. Nächstes Jahr sind wir garantiert wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (24. August 2008)

Waldmeisterin schrieb:


> immerhin, Dt.Meister und er hat sich um die Prinzessinnen gekümmert, Du warst schnell weg:-((( und hattest wieder was vergessen...
> 
> ansonsten alles super bei der Veranstaltung bis auf meine Leistung (liegt aber nicht am mangelnden Training, sondern an einem beginnenden Infekt - befürchte ich)




Aber ich bin immer lieb zu Dir!


----------



## kastel67 (24. August 2008)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Hat wieder einen Riesen-Spass gemacht die Taunustrails zu fahren.
> Die Orga war sehr gut und gehört definitiv zu den Besseren. Die Strecke fand ich in sehr gutem Zustand. Sie ist halt nur sau-schwierig im konditionellen Bereich. Technisch sind eigentlich alle Stellen zu meistern.
> Bin mit meiner Zeit(3.20) sehr zufrieden und werde nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder kommen!
> ...



Wir hatten doch auch kurz das Vergnügen??

gruß k67


----------



## Waldmeisterin (24. August 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Aber ich bin immer lieb zu Dir!



stimmt und immer wieder gerne gesehen unterwegs - auch wenn Du jetzt 2x schneller warst


----------



## BackfireLX (24. August 2008)

Kann mich nur anschließen. Die Strecke war in einem Top Zustand. Die Orga war super. Es hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht und ich konnte meine Zeit von letztem Jahr um 20 Minuten toppen. Hat das Training also doch was gebracht 

2 Sachen sind mir etwas negativ aufgefallen. Hat allerdings nichts mit der Veranstaltung zu tun, sondern eher mit den Teilnehmern.

1. Wenn vor Rennstart darauf hingewiesen wird, dass sich Fahrer ohne Ambitionen besser nach hinten stellen sollen, dann macht das doch auch bitte. Wenn man schon am Start 2 mal stehenbleiben muss, weil vor einem die Leute scheinbar unfähig sind loszufahrn, krampfhaft versuchen einzuklicken und dabei paarmal stehnbleiben, macht das echt kein Spaß. Ich stand schon relativ weit vorne und hatte trotzdem noch solche Chaoten vor mir.
2. Kauft euch mal anständige Flaschenhalter. Gerade in der zweiten Runde habe ich extrem viele Flaschen auf den Trails liegen sehn. Ich glaube nicht, dass es Leute gibt, die die mitten auf die Strecke werfen. Daher gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die rausgerutscht sind. Wie wärs also mal mit nem Flaschenhalter, in dem die Flasche auch Halt hat?

Achja, die Ergebnisse sind Online: Ergebnisse


----------



## Ialocin (24. August 2008)

@BackfireLX:
Jeder, der an so einer Veranstaltung teilnimmt, hat Ambitionen, egal, ob er nun vorne steht oder hinten. Wenn zudem 1/3 der Fahrer aus der Seitenstraße zur eigentlichen Startergruppe stoßen, dann ist es ja wohl auch kein Wunder, dass es zu Staus kommt und man unweigerlich wieder aus den Klickis raus muss. Es kann ja nicht jeder in Pedalen auf der Stelle stehen.


----------



## trekracer (24. August 2008)

Ialocin schrieb:


> @BackfireLX:
> Wie kommt man eigentlich zu so einer negativen Grundeinstellung? Man kann Dich echt bedauern.
> Jeder, der an so einer Veranstaltung teilnimmt, hat Ambitionen, egal, ob er nun vorne steht oder hinten. Wenn zudem 1/3 der Fahrer aus der Seitenstraße zur eigentlichen Startergruppe stoßen, dann ist es ja wohl auch kein Wunder, dass es zu Staus kommt und man unweigerlich wieder aus den Klickis raus muss. Es kann ja nicht jeder in Pedalen auf der Stelle stehen. Und Deine Bemerkung zu den Flaschen ist doch echt nur peinlich.


Es war das Versäumnis des Veranstalters, für Ordnung in der Startaufstellung zu sorgen. Mangels Absperrung ist der Start immer weiter nach oben - bis zu besagter Seitenstrasse - verschoben worden. Mit konsequenter Absperrung läuft es so, dass die "Leute mit Ambitionen" (so wie ich...) entspechend früh in die Startaufstellung fahren, um von vorne fahren zu können. Wenn dann aber noch ewig Fahrer von oben nachkommen und sich seitlich aufstellen, anstatt - wie sich das gehört hätte - hinten anzustellen, dann kommt es eben zu solchen Szenen. Komischerweise gehen ja die meisten "ambitionierten" Quereinsteiger dann am ersten Anstieg fliegen... aber Hauptsache, man hat mal vorne gestanden


----------



## kastel67 (24. August 2008)

Ialocin schrieb:


> @BackfireLX:
> Wie kommt man eigentlich zu so einer negativen Grundeinstellung? Man kann Dich echt bedauern.
> Jeder, der an so einer Veranstaltung teilnimmt, hat Ambitionen, egal, ob er nun vorne steht oder hinten. Wenn zudem 1/3 der Fahrer aus der Seitenstraße zur eigentlichen Startergruppe stoßen, dann ist es ja wohl auch kein Wunder, dass es zu Staus kommt und man unweigerlich wieder aus den Klickis raus muss. Es kann ja nicht jeder in Pedalen auf der Stelle stehen. Und Deine Bemerkung zu den Flaschen ist doch echt nur peinlich.



Ich finde er hat völlig recht!! Wer aus der Seitenstraße startet handelt grob unsportlich und wer sich in die erste Reihe und ins vordere Drittel stellt ohne dort Leistungsmäßig hinzugehören, gefährdet nur sich und andere. Fällt durch das Feld wie ein Sack Zement und in der ersten schwierigen Passage wird es leicht zu schnell....

Flaschenhalter ist so ein Thema. Eine Flasche zum falschen Zeitpunkt an der falschen Stelle erwischt kann leicht im Krankenhaus enden.

Gruß k67


----------



## Marko S (24. August 2008)

trekracer schrieb:


> Erlaubt sei noch die Frage nach dem Startgeld - ist das ggü. Vorjahr erhöht worden? Hat da jemand Zahlen im Kopf 2005? 2006?... Die aktuellen Preise sind grenzwertig. Aber irgendwas muss man ja immer zum Meckern finden, sonst wärs ja langweilig...



Ich versuche es mal mit einem kleinen Beispiel was alles bei so einer Veranstaltung Geld kostet.
Die Getränkeflaschen der Streckenverpflegung rund 1000 St
Die Getränke für die Streckenverpflegung rund 500 Fl (habe gehört die wurden dieses Jahr gekauft)
Die Verpflegung Gel rund 1500 St + das Obst
Herstellen der Startnummern 800 St
Kabelbinder 2000 St
Absperrmaterial 
Pokale + Urkunden
Nutzung Vereinshaus Strom, Wasser (die anderen Vereinsmitglieder wollen das Rennen bestimmt nicht mit finanzieren z.B. die Fußballer) 
Rettungswagen müssen bei so einer Veranstaltung auch vor Ort sein
So ich könnte die liste noch weiter schreiben aber du kannst dir ja selber Gedanken machen was noch alles organisiert werden muss.
Du kannst ja die Teilnehmerzahl mit der Startgebühr zusammenrechnen und weist was da an Einnahmen zusammengekommen ist.
Das wird bestimmt nicht alles gesponsert, da bleibt noch genug was bezahlt werden muss.
Und nicht zu vergessen da muss schon Geld für das nächste Jahr zusammenkommen wenn da schlechtes Wetter ist und die Teilnehmerzahlen sinken kommt weniger Geld rein aber kosten tut die Veranstaltung fast das gleiche und im folgenden Jahr ist das Rennen möglicherweise nicht mehr zu finanzieren, dann ist die Veranstaltung Geschichte.

Im übrige ich gehöre weder zum Verein noch zur ORGA die Zahlen sind nur schnell von mir geschätzt, meine Beteiligung an einem Rennen findet wo anders statt. 
Wenn dann noch 1000 für die Weihnachtsfeier übrig sind und die ich vermute mal 70 Leute von der ORGA machen sich für die geleistet Arbeit einen schönen Abend ist das doch völlig in Ordnung, es sei ihnen gegönnt für die Arbeit die in so einer Veranstaltung liegt.
Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen bei so einer Veranstaltung mitzumachen und jeder wird sehen das 25 nicht zu viel Geld ist.

Bei über 40 sieht die Sache je nach gebotener Leistung schon anders aus.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir etwas bei der Beurteilung.

m.f.G.
Marko


----------



## kastel67 (24. August 2008)

Moin,

mal ganz abgesehen von der Top Zeitnahme!! Das ist doch mal ein super System. Gescannt wird bei der Zieldurchfahrt durch einen Scannerbogen den man durchfährt und 10 m später wird nur noch der Chip abgemeldet/bestätigt und man bekommt einen Ausdruck mit Zeit, Platz Gesamt, Platz AK , Rückstand und Schnitt. Für lau gibt es das nicht.

Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekracer (24. August 2008)

Marko S schrieb:


> Ich versuche es mal mit einem kleinen Beispiel was alles bei so einer Veranstaltung Geld kostet.
> Die Getränkeflaschen der Streckenverpflegung rund 1000 St
> Die Getränke für die Streckenverpflegung rund 500 Fl (habe gehört die wurden dieses Jahr gekauft)
> Die Verpflegung Gel rund 1500 St + das Obst
> ...


DankeDanke - wie konnte ich das alles nur ausser Acht lassen... ;-)


----------



## bikeorama (25. August 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Ich finde er hat völlig recht!! Wer aus der Seitenstraße startet handelt grob unsportlich und wer sich in die erste Reihe und ins vordere Drittel stellt ohne dort Leistungsmäßig hinzugehören, gefährdet nur sich und andere. Fällt durch das Feld wie ein Sack Zement und in der ersten schwierigen Passage wird es leicht zu schnell....
> 
> Flaschenhalter ist so ein Thema. Eine Flasche zum falschen Zeitpunkt an der falschen Stelle erwischt kann leicht im Krankenhaus enden.
> 
> Gruß k67



Kann mich dem nur anschließen. Aus meiner Sicht war das der einzige Kritikpunkt an der Veranstalltung. Ein einfaches Absperrband reicht da völlig aus um so ein chaos wie heute zu verhindern.
Ich habe mich extra eine halbe stunde vor dem Start als einer der ersten genau zwischen die Fahnen gestellt um dann eben nicht in der 5 Reihe starten zu müssen .


----------



## Ialocin (25. August 2008)

Zum Thema Getränkeflaschen auf der Strecke:
Die sind wohl in den meisten Fällen nicht aus den Flaschenhaltern gefallen, sondern eher von den Fahrern "entsorgt" worden. Die waren in der Regel laut Aussage meiner Freundin leer. Also eher weniger ein Problem mit den Flaschenhaltern, sondern eher mit den Haltern der Flaschen...
Und das mit dem Start aus der Seitenstrasse sollte man wirklich mal seitens der Orga überdenken. Ich wurde als Zuschauer (mit Bike) dort auch von den Bikern "verjagt". Original-Dialog: TN:"Ist das Dein Bike?", Ich: "Bin schon weg!", TN:"Gute Idee!". Ansonsten würde ich sagen "First come, first serve". Die am stärksten ambitionierten Fahrer schaffen es sowieso irgendwie immer ganz vorne zu stehen.


----------



## BackfireLX (25. August 2008)

@Ialocin: Sicher haben alle Fahrer irgendwelche Ambitionen. Aber die Ziele sind schon stark unterschiedlich. Wärend die Einen nur sicher ankommen wollen, wollen die Anderen aufs Treppchen. Und man sollte sehr wohl abschätzen können, ob man da ein Wort mitzureden hat oder nicht. Und wenn nicht, dann gehört man eben nach hinten.
Trekracer hat da vollkommen Recht... wer zu spät zum Start kommt, hat sich auch hinten hinzustellen und nicht vorne!

Zum Thema Flaschen: Ich bezweifel doch sehr stark, dass die Flaschen, die mitten auf den schnellen steilen Singletrails gelegen haben, weggeworfen wurden. Wer dazu noch Zeit hatte, war so langsam unterwegs, dass ihm die Flasche sicher nicht ausgemacht hätte 
Die Flaschen sind definitiv auf den Haltern rausgesprungen. Daher lagen die auch massenweise hinter größeren Wurzeln und Stufen.


----------



## Ialocin (25. August 2008)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> @Ialocin: Sicher haben alle Fahrer irgendwelche Ambitionen. Aber die Ziele sind schon stark unterschiedlich. Wärend die Einen nur sicher ankommen wollen, wollen die Anderen aufs Treppchen. Und man sollte sehr wohl abschätzen können, ob man da ein Wort mitzureden hat oder nicht. Und wenn nicht, dann gehört man eben nach hinten.
> Trekracer hat da vollkommen Recht... wer zu spät zum Start kommt, hat sich auch hinten hinzustellen und nicht vorne!
> 
> Zum Thema Flaschen: Ich bezweifel doch sehr stark, dass die Flaschen, die mitten auf den schnellen steilen Singletrails gelegen haben, weggeworfen wurden. Wer dazu noch Zeit hatte, war so langsam unterwegs, dass ihm die Flasche sicher nicht ausgemacht hätte
> Die Flaschen sind definitiv auf den Haltern rausgesprungen. Daher lagen die auch massenweise hinter größeren Wurzeln und Stufen.


Hi Backfire,

ich habe meinen Post auch schon bereut! Ich war gestern noch so beeindruckt von der ganzen Veranstaltung und der Stimmung, dass ich irgendwie auf Kritik allergisch reagiert habe.  Auf den Abfahrten wird sich kaum einer seiner Flaschen entledigen, da geb' ich Dir Recht.
Mit dem selbst einschätzen ist das so eine Sache. Der Mensch neigt leider gelegentlich dazu sich zu überschätzen.
Ich kann hier nur für meine Freundin reden. Die kann sehr gut bergauf fahren und kommt auch gut in Ihre Klickis und auch wieder raus. Sie stand irgendwo in der fünften oder sechsten Reihe und ich habe live miterlebt, dass sie wegen den aus der Seitenstrasse in das Startfeld strömenden Fahrern anhalten musste und deshalb wieder aus der Pedale musste. Die Alternative wäre gewesen jemanden ins Rad zu fahren. Wenn dann jemand hinter ihr meint, sie könne nicht richtig anfahren, dann hat er eindeutig die Situation nicht richtig erkannt. Hier genau die Situation:



Aber alles in allen ging es doch recht zivilisiert zu, so wie man es von Bikern her kennt. Ich fand es einfach toll.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. August 2008)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Zum Thema Flaschen: Ich bezweifel doch sehr stark, dass die Flaschen, die mitten auf den schnellen steilen Singletrails gelegen haben, weggeworfen wurden. Wer dazu noch Zeit hatte, war so langsam unterwegs, dass ihm die Flasche sicher nicht ausgemacht hätte
> Die Flaschen sind definitiv auf den Haltern rausgesprungen. Daher lagen die auch massenweise hinter größeren Wurzeln und Stufen.


Kann das bestätigen. Hab gestern als "Besenwagen" schon etwas mit dem Aufräumen angefangen und die meisten Flaschen an holprigen Stellen gesehen, wo man mit Sicherheit lieber beide Hände am Lenker hat. Der Prozentsatz der weg geworfenen Flaschen ist da zum Glück eher gering, da eine Flasche ja auch einen Wert darstellt. Anders sieht es da leider mit Verpackungen von Riegeln und v.a. Gels aus, die leider häufig in den Wald gefeuert werden. Ich wünsche jedem, daß er dann am Tag danach oder in der Woche nach einem Rennen mal so eine klebrige Gelpackung irgendwo aus dem Gebüsch ziehen darf. Macht richtig Laune...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (25. August 2008)

schöne strecke, nette leute und eine gute organisation - wieder mal waren die taunustrails die anreise wert. 

ein dickes ABER gibt es aber doch und dieses mal stören sich offensichlich mal ein paar mehr am startablauf. ich habe ja kurz vor dem rennen noch auf die misstände des letzten jahres hingewiesen - geholfen hat es leider nicht.

ich habe mich dieses mal knapp eine halbe stunde vor startbeginn exakt an der startlinie positioniert, um nicht wieder so wie im vorjahr plötzlich von ganz hinten starten zu müssen. genutzt hat es nix. wieder drängten mehr und mehr fahrer von vorne in die startaufstellung und wieder wurde auch aus der seitengasse gestartet. das kann eigentlich nicht sein. zumal tatsächlich eine simple flatterbandabgrenzung und ein paar helfer, die darauf achten würden ein solches verhalten problemlos unterbinden könnten.



kastel67 schrieb:


> Ich finde er hat völlig recht!! Wer aus der Seitenstraße startet handelt grob unsportlich ...



besonders negativ ist auch dieses jahr mal wieder das SEBAMED-team aufgefallen. aber es scheint bei denen usus zu sein. zuletzt zu kommen und dennoch die erste startreihe zu beanspruchen. war in emmelshausen auch schon so. assozial.


----------



## Ialocin (25. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> besonders negativ ist auch dieses jahr mal wieder das SEBAMED-team aufgefallen. aber es scheint bei denen usus zu sein. zuletzt zu kommen und dennoch die erste startreihe zu beanspruchen. war in emmelshausen auch schon so. assozial.


Dafür habe ich ein schönes Foto von denen gemacht


----------



## powderJO (25. August 2008)

apropos assozial: es gab auch fahrer, die die spitzkehren nicht ausgefahren sind, sondern einfach geradeaus von oben nach unten durchpflÃ¼gten. mal abgesehen vom fairnessaspekt â so sollte man mit solchen wegen nicht umgehen â auch nicht im rennen*. 





*ganz besonders wenn man ein dimb-trikot trÃ¤gt


----------



## Härtner (25. August 2008)

ohaaa 

ich bin brav jeder kehre gefahren und hab den zuschauern noch showeinlagen geboten mim hinterrad lupfen  ^^ wenns auch nicht nötig gewesen wäre



Mein Kritikpunkt:

Die Fahrräder:

Manch ein Fahrer ist mit einem Trekkingradl auf die Langstrecke gegangen, was im Trail für mich nicht besonders erfreulich war, denn wenn ich gelaufen wärer, wäre ich schneller gewesen. Vielleicht dort irgendwas regeln 


lg chris


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. August 2008)

War die länge bzw. die Abfahrzeit bei der schweren und leichten Abfahrt gleich?


----------



## Ialocin (25. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> apropos assozial: es gab auch fahrer, die die spitzkehren nicht ausgefahren sind, sondern einfach geradeaus von oben nach durchpflügten. mal abgesehen vom fairnessaspekt 


Gibt es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit für die Organisation zu kontrollieren, ob wirklich alle die erforderliche Strecke komplett gefahren sind? Ich habe da nach einem Vorfall im Ziel so meine Zweifel.


----------



## powderJO (25. August 2008)

Ialocin schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit für die Organisation zu kontrollieren, ob wirklich alle die erforderliche Strecke komplett gefahren sind? Ich habe da nach einem Vorfall im Ziel so meine Zweifel.



keine ahnung. im spitzkehrenstück war das abkürzen auch nicht so viel schneller als das ausfahren. aber man sollte eben grundsätzlich nur da fahren, wo ein weg ist. das gilt imho auch für rennen.


----------



## padres-team (25. August 2008)

Wie immer eine super Veranstaltung nur ein Kritikpunkt habe ich:

Der Start: Es sollte auf alle Fälle beim nächsten mal eine Absperrung geben so das nicht mehr aus der Seitenstrasse gestartet werden kann. Außerdem würde ich alle Fahrer die ab 10 min vor Start zum Start herunterkommen an der Startaufstellung vorbei nach hinten leiten bzw. eine Absperrung vorne an der ersten Reihe machen so das keiner mehr reinkann. Es ist unmöglich ob schneller oder langsamer Fahrer eine Minute vor Start den Berg runterzukommen sich vorne hinzustellen und los geht es, während andere bis zu 30 min vorher schon in der Startaufstellung stehen.


----------



## Poppei (25. August 2008)

Oh, die bösen SebaMedler RSC Wiesbadener wieder


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Kann das bestätigen. Hab gestern als "Besenwagen" schon etwas mit dem Aufräumen angefangen und die meisten Flaschen an holprigen Stellen gesehen, wo man mit Sicherheit lieber beide Hände am Lenker hat. Der Prozentsatz der weg geworfenen Flaschen ist da zum Glück eher gering, da eine Flasche ja auch einen Wert darstellt. Anders sieht es da leider mit Verpackungen von Riegeln und v.a. Gels aus, die leider häufig in den Wald gefeuert werden. Ich wünsche jedem, daß er dann am Tag danach oder in der Woche nach einem Rennen mal so eine klebrige Gelpackung irgendwo aus dem Gebüsch ziehen darf. Macht richtig Laune...



bin seit 1 stunde vom judenkopf säubern zurück und war um ca. 9.00 uhr im zielgebiet. dabei hab ich gestern schon einen teil gesäubert. nur mal so zur dimension was die aufräumarbeiten auf der strecke angehen.
es macht wirklich keinen spaß, klebrige gelpackungen einzusammeln und alle paar meter wegen solcher teile anhalten zu müssen.
am judenkopf gab es reichlich weggeworfener flaschen. viele davon waren leer und im uphill. die sind definitiv nicht rausgefallen 
besonders der uphill nach der verpflegung am bahnhof war quasi übersät mit flaschen.

da muß ich auch mal an die vernuft der fahrer appelieren, entweder ne leere flasche mitzunehmen oder aber im verpflegungsbereich zu entsorgen. riegel- und gelpackungen kann man sich auch ohne viel aufwand in die tasche stopfen. das trikot kommt nach dem rennen ja eh in die wäsche 

zum thema start : so wie ich mitbekommen habe lag es schlicht an zu wenig helfern. in jedem teilbereich fehlte es an einigen helfern. für mein judenkopfgebiet mußte ich spontan noch vor dem rennen 3 streckenposten streichen und mir überlegen, an welchen stellen die am ehesten entfallen könnten ...
den orga-kollegen im stadtgebiet und am rossert erging es nicht besser ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekracer (25. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin seit 1 stunde vom judenkopf säubern zurück und war um ca. 9.00 uhr im zielgebiet. dabei hab ich gestern schon einen teil gesäubert. nur mal so zur dimension was die aufräumarbeiten auf der strecke angehen.
> es macht wirklich keinen spaß, klebrige gelpackungen einzusammeln und alle paar meter wegen solcher teile anhalten zu müssen.
> am judenkopf gab es reichlich weggeworfener flaschen. viele davon waren leer und im uphill. die sind definitiv nicht rausgefallen
> besonders der uphill nach der verpflegung am bahnhof war quasi übersät mit flaschen.
> ...


Die Zumüllerei geht mir auch extrem auf den Senkel. Das ist diese völlig lächerlich-armselige "Profimanier".
Für den ein oder anderen ist es hoffentlich hilfreich hier zu lesen, dass man hinter ihm herräumen muss. Gerade als Mountainbiker, der stundenlang im Wald rumfährt, müsste es einem doch irgendwie einleuchten, dass man seinen Müll bitteschön anständig entsorgen soll.

Und komm mir keiner mit Zeit- oder Gewichtsblödsinn. Ich fahre vorne mit, obwohl ich meinen Müll zurück in die Trikottasche stecke - daran kanns also nicht liegen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. August 2008)

etwa 300m grob geschätzt nach der verpflegungsstation berg auf war nach einer linkskurve rechts ein mülleimer direkt vor nem baum!  da konnte man während der fahrt lässig mit bande spielend den müll einlochen ! also jedenfalls bin ich so den rest des geels los geworden weils doch irgendwie so ne riesenpackung war hehe
hat sich der minibasketballkorb übern mülleimer früher doch gelohnt 

was ich jedoch etwas bemängel bzw net so toll fand, bei beiden flaschen die ich hatte ist der stöpsel oben abgegangen ?! obwohl ich jetzt nicht wirklich fest dran gezogen habe... ist zwar halb so wild gewesen, aber mehr als einmal dran nuckeln sollte so nen ding schon aushalten  war es bei mir nur zufall dass ich zwei schrott flaschen erwischt habe oder hatte das noch jemand ??

gruß


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (25. August 2008)

Ich glaube da warst du nicht der einzige.
Mein Nuckel, also der von der Flasche hat gehalten.


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2008)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> was ich jedoch etwas bemängel bzw net so toll fand, bei beiden flaschen die ich hatte ist der stöpsel oben abgegangen ?! obwohl ich jetzt nicht wirklich fest dran gezogen habe... ist zwar halb so wild gewesen, aber mehr als einmal dran nuckeln sollte so nen ding schon aushalten  war es bei mir nur zufall dass ich zwei schrott flaschen erwischt habe oder hatte das noch jemand ??



also von der sorte hab ich einige eingesammelt und hab mich auch darüber etwas gewundert. sicher war da auch eine portion frust/wut über den kaputten deckel dabei, weshalb die flaschen dann einfach entsorgt wurden 

hab aber keinen plan, wie ihr alle so an der flasche hängt und welche technik ihr beim saugen habt  ich hab meine tt-flaschen bisher nicht klein bekommen


----------



## powderJO (25. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> zum thema start : so wie ich mitbekommen habe lag es schlicht an zu wenig helfern. in jedem teilbereich fehlte es an einigen helfern. für mein judenkopfgebiet mußte ich spontan noch vor dem rennen 3 streckenposten streichen und mir überlegen, an welchen stellen die am ehesten entfallen könnten ...den orga-kollegen im stadtgebiet und am rossert erging es nicht besser ...



eigentlich hätte es nur ein paar meter flatterband und /oder einen helfer mit mut gebraucht, um sich gegen die drängler durchzusetzen und sie im wahrsten sinne des wortes "in die schranken zu weisen".


----------



## Marko S (25. August 2008)

Marko S schrieb:


> Bei der Startzeit lässt sich wirklich nichts machen oder vielleicht doch?
> z.B. den Start 200m nach oben verschieben, da stört ihr die Kirschengänger doch nicht.
> Ich würde so gerne noch ein paar Thüringer zu der Veranstaltung mitbringen, aber die kommen zurzeit nicht weil die viel zu spät zurück währen bei der langen Strecke.



Vielleicht wäre mit der Option auch gleich das Startproblem beseitigt.
Weiter oben gibt es keine Nebenstraßen und Absperrungen könnten da auch schon vorher aufgestellt werden, die stören da auch keinen, nicht wie unten auf dem Platz an der Kirche.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Wiegetritt (25. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> eigentlich hätte es nur ein paar meter flatterband und /oder einen helfer mit mut gebraucht, um sich gegen die drängler durchzusetzen und sie im wahrsten sinne des wortes "in die schranken zu weisen".



Diese mehrfach geäußerte Kritik anerkennen wir! Asche auf unser (mein) Haupt! Einer der Gründe, warum das dieses Mal versäumt wurde liegt darin, dass von 10 eingeteilten Helfern dann plötzlich nur 5 da waren und wir sehr spontan umplanen mussten. Dabei ist das seitliche abflattern vergessen worden. Wir geloben Besserung!!

Dessen ungeachtet ist aber etwas mehr Rücksichtnahme der Fahrer - seitliche Absperrung da oder nicht - auch wünschenswert!


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> apropos assozial: es gab auch fahrer, die die spitzkehren nicht ausgefahren sind, sondern einfach geradeaus von oben nach unten durchpflügten. mal abgesehen vom fairnessaspekt  so sollte man mit solchen wegen nicht umgehen  auch nicht im rennen



möglicherweise kam manch einer auf die idee, weil sie dort spuren gesehen haben. die kamen von unserer motorrad-crew. leider schaffen die es mit ihren maschinen nicht, die spitzkehren zu fahren ...
werde mal intern anregen, dass die mopeds den schlußdownhill generell nicht mehr fahren ...

abgesehen davon glaube ich nicht wirklich an einen entscheidenden vorteil, da man auch bei der abkürzung schließlich ne scharfe richtungsänderung vornehmen muß. vom entgangenen spaß ganz zu schweigen ...


----------



## Wiegetritt (25. August 2008)

Ialocin schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit für die Organisation zu kontrollieren, ob wirklich alle die erforderliche Strecke komplett gefahren sind? Ich habe da nach einem Vorfall im Ziel so meine Zweifel.



Diese Frage haben wir uns als Orga bzw. Streckenposten an der Fußgängerbrücke am Bahnhof während des Rennens leider auch gestellt. Wir haben unterschätzt, dass die schnellen Fahrer die "Genussfahrer" der Judenkopfrunde einholen. War leider auch nicht sehr glücklich und geht auch auf unser Konto.

Wir werden hierfür Lösungen (vielleicht mittels  Transponderabfrage??) für das nächste Mal prüfen. 

Schade, dass man hier nicht auf die Ehrlichkeit aller Fahrer hoffen kann. Man sollte sich m.E. schämen, wenn man seine gute Platzierung nur dadurch holt, dass man die Strecke verkürzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. August 2008)

Wiegetritt schrieb:


> Diese Frage haben wir uns als Orga bzw. Streckenposten an der Fußgängerbrücke am Bahnhof während des Rennens leider auch gestellt. Wir haben unterschätzt, dass die schnellen Fahrer die "Genussfahrer" der Judenkopfrunde einholen. War leider auch nicht sehr glücklich und geht auch auf unser Konto.
> 
> Wir werden hierfür Lösungen (vielleicht mittels  Transponderabfrage??) für das nächste Mal prüfen.
> 
> Schade, dass man hier nicht auf die Ehrlichkeit aller Fahrer hoffen kann. Man sollte sich m.E. schämen, wenn man seine gute Platzierung nur dadurch holt, dass man die Strecke verkürzt!



das die schnellen die langsamen einholen ist schon klar. auf den ersten 20/30 positionen ist das auch noch relativ gut erkennbar. aber irgendwann kommt der zeitpunkt, da sehen die leute nach 2 runden judenkopf genauso fertig aus, wie manch einer nach einer runde schon. und ab da konnte man wirklich nicht mehr mit gewissheit sagen, wer noch ne runde fahren muß und wer nicht. da blieb nur noch fragen und auf ehrlichkeit hoffen ...


----------



## Wiegetritt (25. August 2008)

.


----------



## kastel67 (25. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> schöne strecke, nette leute und eine gute organisation - wieder mal waren die taunustrails die anreise wert.
> 
> ein dickes ABER gibt es aber doch und dieses mal stören sich offensichlich mal ein paar mehr am startablauf. ich habe ja kurz vor dem rennen noch auf die misstände des letzten jahres hingewiesen - geholfen hat es leider nicht.
> 
> ...



Also erst einmal darf ich darum bitten zwischen "unsportlich" und "asozial" (mit einem "S" mit zwei "s" klingt das sozial etwas schwach) zu unterscheiden. 
Zweitens stehen die Team Fahrer egal ob S***** oder  W **** oder sonst wie wohl auch zurecht in der ersten Reihe. Es sollte sich jeder darüber im klaren sein, dass diese Veranstaltungen in den ersten Reihen nicht nach dem Motto "wer zuerst kommt darf vorne stehen" ablaufen. Das sind "Hobby Top Fahrer" die mit einem Bein mehr Watt treten als die meisten mit Armen und Beinen zusammen. Die ersten 30 Fahrer bei einer solchen Veranstaltung kenne sich privat und sportlich schon seit Jahren. Es gibt hier wie in jeder Firma, Familie oder Verein ungeschriebene Regeln. Dazu gehört nun einmal das Team Fahrer sich ihren Startplatz in der ersten Reihe VERDIENT haben. Was nützt es Dir denn wenn Du Dich vor sie stellst. Nichts. Nur das Du nach 10 Metern ein- und überholt wirst. Für alle Beteiligten bringt das nur Frust und Ärger.

Also kann ich jeden nur empfehlen sich und seine Leistung richtig einzuschätzen und sich seinen Platz in der Startaufstellung dem entsprechend zu suchen.

Ich habe vor Jahren in Kiedrich in der letzten Reihe gestanden und kann mich heute mit guten Gewissen ins erste Drittel stellen. Geschenkt hat mir das keiner.

Gruß k67


----------



## kastel67 (25. August 2008)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> etwa 300m grob geschätzt nach der verpflegungsstation berg auf war nach einer linkskurve rechts ein mülleimer direkt vor nem baum!  da konnte man während der fahrt lässig mit bande spielend den müll einlochen ! also jedenfalls bin ich so den rest des geels los geworden weils doch irgendwie so ne riesenpackung war hehe
> hat sich der minibasketballkorb übern mülleimer früher doch gelohnt
> 
> was ich jedoch etwas bemängel bzw net so toll fand, bei beiden flaschen die ich hatte ist der stöpsel oben abgegangen ?! obwohl ich jetzt nicht wirklich fest dran gezogen habe... ist zwar halb so wild gewesen, aber mehr als einmal dran nuckeln sollte so nen ding schon aushalten  war es bei mir nur zufall dass ich zwei schrott flaschen erwischt habe oder hatte das noch jemand ??
> ...



Bei mir hats noch in der Verpflegungszone ausgenuckelt gehabt. Was zu einer 360° Einlage mit einsammeln der Flasche geführt hat.

Gruß k67


----------



## Poppei (25. August 2008)

Danke. SO seh ich das auch


----------



## Ialocin (25. August 2008)

Also ich finde das SebaMed Team sympathisch. Und ein Nicolai ist auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekracer (25. August 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Also erst einmal darf ich darum bitten zwischen "unsportlich" und "asozial" (mit einem "S" mit zwei "s" klingt das sozial etwas schwach) zu unterscheiden.
> Zweitens stehen die Team Fahrer egal ob S***** oder  W **** oder sonst wie wohl auch zurecht in der ersten Reihe. Es sollte sich jeder darüber im klaren sein, dass diese Veranstaltungen in den ersten Reihen nicht nach dem Motto "wer zuerst kommt darf vorne stehen" ablaufen. Das sind "Hobby Top Fahrer" die mit einem Bein mehr Watt treten als die meisten mit Armen und Beinen zusammen. Die ersten 30 Fahrer bei einer solchen Veranstaltung kenne sich privat und sportlich schon seit Jahren. Es gibt hier wie in jeder Firma, Familie oder Verein ungeschriebene Regeln. Dazu gehört nun einmal das Team Fahrer sich ihren Startplatz in der ersten Reihe VERDIENT haben. Was nützt es Dir denn wenn Du Dich vor sie stellst. Nichts. Nur das Du nach 10 Metern ein- und überholt wirst. Für alle Beteiligten bringt das nur Frust und Ärger.
> 
> Also kann ich jeden nur empfehlen sich und seine Leistung richtig einzuschätzen und sich seinen Platz in der Startaufstellung dem entsprechend zu suchen.
> ...


Da ist viel Wahres dran.


----------



## powderJO (25. August 2008)

an diesem post ist kaum was wahres dran. 



kastel67 schrieb:


> Zweitens stehen die Team Fahrer egal ob S***** oder  W **** oder sonst wie wohl auch zurecht in der ersten Reihe. Es sollte sich jeder darüber im klaren sein, dass diese Veranstaltungen in den ersten Reihen nicht nach dem Motto "wer zuerst kommt darf vorne stehen" ablaufen.



es gibt regeln. eine besagt, dass man nicht vor der startlinie startet. punkt. eine andere besagt, dass bei rennen die nicht nach blöcken eingeteilt sind, eben der vorne steht, der zuerst im startblock steht. ganz einfach. und auch überall so praktiziert und akzeptiert. bei größeren  rennen gibt es genau aus diesem grund verschiedene blöcke in denen auch die vorleistungen etc berücksichtigt werden. 



kastel67 schrieb:


> Das sind "Hobby Top Fahrer" die mit einem Bein mehr Watt treten als die meisten mit Armen und Beinen zusammen. Die ersten 30 Fahrer bei einer solchen Veranstaltung kenne sich privat und sportlich schon seit Jahren. Es gibt hier wie in jeder Firma, Familie oder Verein ungeschriebene Regeln. Dazu gehört nun einmal das Team Fahrer sich ihren Startplatz in der ersten Reihe VERDIENT haben.




siehe oben. wer in der ersten startreihe stehen will, muss bei solchen rennen eben früher in den block. zum thema "verdient" nur soviel: wenn ein 100meter-sprinter 10 mal in folge den weltrekord geknackt hat, kann er im elften rennen auch nicht mit 10 - 20 meter vorsprung ins rennen gehen, nur weil sich alle kennen und die vorleistungen so respektabel waren. 



kastel67 schrieb:


> Was nützt es Dir denn wenn Du Dich vor sie stellst. Nichts. Nur das Du nach 10 Metern ein- und überholt wirst. Für alle Beteiligten bringt das nur Frust und Ärger.



mmh, frust hatte ich keinen, geärgert habe ich mich schon. denn immerhin standen mir doch ein paar dieser "hobby-top-fahrer, die mit einem bein mehr watt treten und deswegen unbedingt von vorne starten müssen" im weiteren verlauf des rennens gehörig im weg rum. und das obwohl ich nur mit angezogener handbremse fahren konnte. 



kastel67 schrieb:


> Also kann ich jeden nur empfehlen sich und seine Leistung richtig einzuschätzen und sich seinen Platz in der Startaufstellung dem entsprechend zu suchen.



diese empfehlung kann man geben. wegen mir kann auch der veranstalter für "verdiente" fahrer die ersten drei reihen freihalten. sich selbst einfach über die regeln hinwegzusetzen, ist nichts als unsportlich. 



kastel67 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor Jahren in Kiedrich in der letzten Reihe gestanden und kann mich heute mit guten Gewissen ins erste Drittel stellen. Geschenkt hat mir das keiner. Gruß k67



schön für dich. und: ich erwarte keine geschenke. sondern nur das man sich an die regeln hält.


----------



## Marko S (25. August 2008)

Wiegetritt schrieb:


> Diese Frage haben wir uns als Orga bzw. Streckenposten an der Fußgängerbrücke am Bahnhof während des Rennens leider auch gestellt. Wir haben unterschätzt, dass die schnellen Fahrer die "Genussfahrer" der Judenkopfrunde einholen. War leider auch nicht sehr glücklich und geht auch auf unser Konto.
> 
> Wir werden hierfür Lösungen (vielleicht mittels  Transponderabfrage??) für das nächste Mal prüfen.
> 
> Schade, dass man hier nicht auf die Ehrlichkeit aller Fahrer hoffen kann. Man sollte sich m.E. schämen, wenn man seine gute Platzierung nur dadurch holt, dass man die Strecke verkürzt!




Das ist natürlich nicht schön so was zu lesen, aber ich glaube im bereich um Platz 40 wahr das auch noch kein Problem. Überrundungen hatte ich aber auch. Im nächsten Jahr auf der Runde eine Person die Nummern auf einer Liste abharkt reicht doch auch und im nachhinein werden alle aus der Ergebnisliste gestrichen die nicht beide Runden gefahren sind. Für die Podestplätze hatte das ja sowieso keine Auswirkungen.
Wenn dann noch bekannt gegeben wird das Listen geführt werden macht das auch keiner.
Ich denke auch das wenn überhaupt einer so was gemacht hat sind das bestimmt nur Einzelfälle.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das Insider auf der Strecke abkürzen ist meiner Meinung nach viel größer.

Aber beides ist natürlich grob unsportlich allen ehrlichen Fahrern gegenüber.
Leider hat es auch bei unserer Veranstaltung in den letzten Jahren solche Fälle gegeben und es wird wohl immer Fahrer geben die es probieren. Richtig schlimm wird es wenn Fahrer sich einen Platz auf dem Podest erschleichen und das zu spät erkannt wird.


----------



## trekracer (25. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> mmh, frust hatte ich keinen, geärgert habe ich mich schon. denn immerhin standen mir doch ein paar dieser "hobby-top-fahrer, die mit einem bein mehr watt treten und deswegen unbedingt von vorne starten müssen" im weiteren verlauf des rennens gehörig im weg rum. und das obwohl ich nur mit angezogener handbremse fahren konnte.


Dan haben sich diese "top-fahrer" sich eben genauso falsch eingeschätzt - nur eben andersrum. Auch das gibt es.

Aber wenn die ganze Sache mit der Startaufstellerei anhand tatsächlicher oder vermeintlicher Fähigkeiten so einfach wäre, dann bräuchte man das Rennen ja garnicht erst fahren, sondern könnte die Pokale und Urkunden gleich nach Reihenfolge der Startaufstellung vergeben. Das würde allen viel Schweiss, Stress und Schmerzen ersparen


----------



## trekracer (25. August 2008)

Wiegetritt schrieb:


> Schade, dass man hier nicht auf die Ehrlichkeit aller Fahrer hoffen kann. Man sollte sich m.E. schämen, wenn man seine gute Platzierung nur dadurch holt, dass man die Strecke verkürzt!


Wäre da nicht eine Lösung mit Markierung auf der Startnummer (Eddingstrich o.ä.) oder bunten Armbändchen wie auf der Ironman-Laufstrecke denkbar???
An einer Engstelle wie dem Bahnübergang wäre das doch irgendwie machbar.


----------



## powderJO (25. August 2008)

trekracer schrieb:


> Aber wenn die ganze Sache mit der Startaufstellerei anhand tatsächlicher oder vermeintlicher Fähigkeiten so einfach wäre, dann bräuchte man das Rennen ja garnicht erst fahren, sondern könnte die Pokale und Urkunden gleich nach Reihenfolge der Startaufstellung vergeben. Das würde allen viel Schweiss, Stress und Schmerzen ersparen



es ist doch ganz einfach. alle starten hinter der startlinie und gut ist. DAS ist auch die einzige regel, die sinn macht. das von kastel67 vertretene gewohnheitsrecht aufgrund irgendwelcher "verdienste" in der vergangenheit, ist nichts als ein untauglicher versuch einen regelverstoß und grobe unsportlichkeit zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Marko S (25. August 2008)

Ja und wer wirklich Power in den Beinen hat kommt schon am ersten Berg an den meisten Fahrern vorbei, der ist ja so steil das sich gleich die Spreu vom Weizen trennt. Das mache ich auch genauso und so ein Rennen ist lang da ist doch auch genügend Zeit zum überholen.


----------



## trekracer (25. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> es ist doch ganz einfach. alle starten hinter der startlinie und gut ist. DAS ist auch die einzige regel, die sinn macht. das von kastel67 vertretene gewohnheitsrecht aufgrund irgendwelcher "verdienste" in der vergangenheit, ist nichts als ein untauglicher versuch einen regelverstoß und grobe unsportlichkeit zu rechtfertigen.


Im Kern und ganz rational betrachtet hast Du ja Recht. Aber im rennmässigen Radsport gelten mitunter andere "Gesetze". Das hat kastel67 schon ganz richtig auf den Punkt gebracht: Wer ein paar Jahre in der Spitze gefahren ist, kennt sich untereinander und bildet in so einer Aufstellung eine eigene - tendentiell elitäre, mitunter auch mal arrogante - Gruppe. Da ist es an der Tagesordnung, dass man sich mit lautem Hallo stumpf von vorne in die Aufstellung stellt.

Ob man das gut findet, ist eine andere Frage...
Ich persönlich versuche einen Mittelweg zu finden - ich gehe rechtzeitig in die Startaufstellung um einen vorderen Platz zu bekommen, nehme mir da aber auch mal raus, diesen Platz gegen Leute, die ich schwächer einschätze zu "behaupten".


----------



## BackfireLX (25. August 2008)

Wer am Start nicht vorne steht verschenkt wertvolle Zeit. Das ist nunmal so. Von hinten dauert es ewig auf so einer Strecke nach vorne zu fahren. Im Kampf um die vorderen Plätze ist das nicht akzeptabel.
Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn sich am Start Leute vor mich stellen, die schneller sind als ich. Aber ich finde es einfach lächerlich, wenn Hinz und Kunz meinen sich nach vorne stellen zu müssen und dann den Anderen den Start zu versauen. Sorry, aber das ist nunmal meine Sicht der Dinge, die wohl auch viele mit mir teilen. Wenn du (powderJo) da anderer Meinung bist, ist das auch ok. Dann müssen sich die Veranstalter leider etwas einfallen zu lassen, um die Dickköpfe nach hinten zu bewegen.
Wirklich schade, dass es nicht auch anders geht.

An die Orga: War trotzdem ein super Rennen... und ich denke die paar Kleinigkeiten bekommt ihr nächstes Mal auch noch gereglt.


----------



## null.ahnung (25. August 2008)

Hallo!
Ich denke das Problem der Startaufstellung ist auch ein bisschen an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Spätestens an der VP oben im Wald hatte sich das Feld so auseinander gezogen, das alle da waren wo sie hingehörten. Bei 200 Startern und breiten Wegen war das doch relativ simpel. Da gab es letztes Jahr doch mehr Probleme. Das man sich trotzdem fair verhalten sollte, ist für 95% auch selbstverständlich.
Das mit den Trinkflaschen fand ich auch ätzend!! Auf dem Stück zwischen Kehren-Downhill und Bahnhof haben etliche Fahrer ihre Flaschen schon mal vorab entsorgt. Echt peinlich sowas!
Wer es nicht schaft gleichzeitig eine Flasche zu nehmen und eine wegzuschmeißen sollte lieber zu Hause bleiben!!
Und so etwas finde ich auch schlimmer, als wenn die Orga Fehler macht.

@kastel: Du hast Dich in der Startaufstellung vor mich gestellt,obwohl ich beim Rheingau-Marathon vor Dir war!!! So was macht man nicht!
(Kleiner Spass!!)

Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. August 2008)

trekracer schrieb:


> Wäre da nicht eine Lösung mit Markierung auf der Startnummer (Eddingstrich o.ä.) oder bunten Armbändchen wie auf der Ironman-Laufstrecke denkbar???
> An einer Engstelle wie dem Bahnübergang wäre das doch irgendwie machbar.



da wären wir wieder beim größten problem : manpower (von mir aus auch woman )

findet mal die leute, die sich den halben sonntag bei wind und wetter in den wald oder sonst wo hin stellen ...
markieren wird diskutiert, braucht aber mehr als eine person. wer will denn schon in ner schlange warten, bis er endlich seinen strich auf die nummer bekommt 
es bräuchte dafür idealer weise ein uphillstück, wo auch die schnellen fahrer langsam genug sind, um das ohne großen zeitverlust durchzuführen ...

alleine am judenkopf blieben 3 positionen unbesetzt. dadurch haben sich dem streckeninsider herrliche abkürzungsvarianten eröffnet. keine ahnung, ob das jetzt ausgenutz wurde. ich glaube manchmal noch an das gute im menschen. aber nur manchmal


----------



## kastel67 (25. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> es ist doch ganz einfach. alle starten hinter der startlinie und gut ist. DAS ist auch die einzige regel, die sinn macht. das von kastel67 vertretene gewohnheitsrecht aufgrund irgendwelcher "verdienste" in der vergangenheit, ist nichts als ein untauglicher versuch einen regelverstoß und grobe unsportlichkeit zu rechtfertigen.



Moin,

was hätte es Dir denn gebracht wenn Du breit grinsend in der ersten Reihe gestanden hättest? Ein schönes Foto für Mutti? Ich bin froh wenn es mir gelingt mich in einem Startblock so einzuordnen, dass es zu keinen größeren Verschiebungen kommt. Es liegt doch ganz alleine an Dir, Dich nach vorne zu arbeiten. Von den sechs Team SebaMed Fahrern die Du dort siehst standen später drei auf dem Treppchen. Und die Dame die gleich am Anfang etwas zurück fiel, wurde in der Gesamtwertung Zweite. 
Außerdem lebt auch der Veranstalter davon, dass es am Start eine "hochkarätige" erste Startreihe gibt. So ist nun mal das Leben. Du kannst gerne über die Trails fahren und dabei "Ho Ho Ho-Chi-Minh" rufen....es wird an der Situation so wie sie ist nicht verändern. 
In anderen Gegenden stehen andere Teams in der ersten Reihe. So ist Welt nun einmal..kalt, schwarz, böse und gemein.

Gruß k67


----------



## kastel67 (25. August 2008)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich denke das Problem der Startaufstellung ist auch ein bisschen an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Spätestens an der VP oben im Wald hatte sich das Feld so auseinander gezogen, das alle da waren wo sie hingehörten. Bei 200 Startern und breiten Wegen war das doch relativ simpel. Da gab es letztes Jahr doch mehr Probleme. Das man sich trotzdem fair verhalten sollte, ist für 95% auch selbstverständlich.
> Das mit den Trinkflaschen fand ich auch ätzend!! Auf dem Stück zwischen Kehren-Downhill und Bahnhof haben etliche Fahrer ihre Flaschen schon mal vorab entsorgt. Echt peinlich sowas!
> Wer es nicht schaft gleichzeitig eine Flasche zu nehmen und eine wegzuschmeißen sollte lieber zu Hause bleiben!!
> ...



Dafür waren meine Beine aber eindeutig besser rasiert!!


----------



## powderJO (25. August 2008)

trekracer schrieb:


> Ob man das gut findet, ist eine andere Frage...Ich persönlich versuche einen Mittelweg zu finden - ich gehe rechtzeitig in die Startaufstellung um einen vorderen Platz zu bekommen, nehme mir da aber auch mal raus, diesen Platz gegen Leute, die ich schwächer einschätze zu "behaupten".





			
				BackfireLX schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn sich am Start Leute vor mich stellen, die schneller sind als ich. Aber ich finde es einfach lächerlich, wenn Hinz und Kunz meinen sich nach vorne stellen zu müssen und dann den Anderen den Start zu versauen. Sorry, aber das ist nunmal meine Sicht der Dinge, die wohl auch viele mit mir teilen. Wenn du (powderJo) da anderer Meinung bist, ist das auch ok.



ich bin doch in dem punkt gar nicht anderer meinung. ich finde es auch ärgerlich, wenn langsamere vor mir stehen und ich (wie gestern in eppstein) deswegen den anschluss an die spitzengruppe verpasse. ABER: ich kann mir deswegen nicht das recht nehmen, mich über die regeln hinwegzusetzen. 
zumal noch eins dazukommt: stellen sich erst mal ein paar vor die startlinie und wird das vom veranstalter toleriert, stoßen alsbald die nächsten dazu. es bleibt also nicht nur bei den vermeintlich 30 "top-fahrern", sondern es fühlen sich auch eine ganze menge anderer dazu animiert, die regeln zu ihren gunsten zu beugen.


----------



## null.ahnung (25. August 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Dafür waren meine Beine aber eindeutig besser rasiert!!



Meine waren aber schneller!! 
Und das trotz mehr Luft-Widerstand. 

Dürfte ich eigentlich mit unrasierten Beinen in die Erste Startreihe??
(Passt ja zum Thema)


----------



## powderJO (25. August 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> was hätte es Dir denn gebracht wenn Du breit grinsend in der ersten Reihe gestanden hättest? Ein schönes Foto für Mutti?...



das schöne foto nehme ich gerne mit. auch für mutti. daneben wäre ich sicher ohne stoppen zu müssen um die erste kehre gekommen und hätte nicht schon am start wertvolle zeit liegen lassen. denn wie gesagt: das verhalten deiner super-faher animiert ja auch noch andere sich nach vorne zu stellen. 



kastel67 schrieb:


> Außerdem lebt auch der Veranstalter davon, dass es am Start eine "hochkarätige" erste Startreihe gibt. So ist nun mal das Leben. Du kannst gerne über die Trails fahren und dabei "Ho Ho Ho-Chi-Minh" rufen....es wird an der Situation so wie sie ist nicht verändern.
> In anderen Gegenden stehen andere Teams in der ersten Reihe. So ist Welt nun einmal..kalt, schwarz, böse und gemein.
> Gruß k67



mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass du dich offensichlich zu wichtig nimmst (von wegen hochkarätig - das liest sich, als ob die top-ten des worldcuos am start gewesen wären) habe ich wie schon des öfteren gesagt NICHTS dagegen, dass die leute in der ersten startreihe stehen. die erste startreihe befindet sich aber nun mal hinter der startlinie und nicht 20 oder 40 meter davor. sie befindet sich auch nicht in einer nebenstraße.
und wenn der veranstlaer keine platz für sie freihält, müssen sie sich eben hinten anstellen, wenn sie zu spät komme. punkt.

wie schnell bist du eigentlich gefahren und von wo bist du gestartet?


----------



## kastel67 (25. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich bin doch in dem punkt gar nicht anderer meinung. ich finde es auch ärgerlich, wenn langsamere vor mir stehen und ich (wie gestern in eppstein) deswegen den anschluss an die spitzengruppe verpasse. ABER: ich kann mir deswegen nicht das recht nehmen, mich über die regeln hinwegzusetzen.
> zumal noch eins dazukommt: stellen sich erst mal ein paar vor die startlinie und wird das vom veranstalter toleriert, stoßen alsbald die nächsten dazu. es bleibt also nicht nur bei den vermeintlich 30 "top-fahrern", sondern es fühlen sich auch eine ganze menge anderer dazu animiert, die regeln zu ihren gunsten zu beugen.



Moin,

worum es mir grundlegend geht, ist die Tatsache, dass hier Fahrer und Fahrerinnen eines namentlich genannten Teams von Dir als "as(s)ozial" bezeichnet werden. Dies ist an und für sich schon harter Tobak und reflektiert diesen Begriff eigentlich auf Dich. Noch mehr erbost mich die Tatsache, wie locker Dir diese Begrifflichkeit aus der Tastatur kommt und nur auf der Tatsache beruht, dass man Dir sozusagen das Handtuch vom Liegestuhl geklaut hat. 
Hat es Dir in irgend einer Art und Weise geschadet aus der zweiten oder dritten Reihe zu starten? Glaubst Du wirklich ein Startplatz zwei Meter weiter vorne hätte Dir einen signifikanten Vorteil gegenüber Erik H. vom Team W. gebracht, der auch nicht unbedingt um 10 Uhr auf dem Kirchplatz stand?
Aber gleich die große A***** Keule rausholen. Nur weil die persönliche Eitelkeit gekränkt wurde.

Gruß k67


----------



## kastel67 (25. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> das schöne foto nehme ich gerne mit. auch für mutti. daneben wäre ich sicher ohne stoppen zu müssen um die erste kehre gekommen und hätte nicht schon am start wertvolle zeit liegen lassen. denn wie gesagt: das verhalten deiner super-faher animiert ja auch noch andere sich nach vorne zu stellen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eben da liegt Dein Irrtum. Ich war früh genug da und habe mich dort hingestellt wo ich mich Leistungsmäßig zuordne. Es hat mir und auch sonst niemanden geschadet. Ich kann damit leben. Habe einen gesunden Schlaf und auch sonst keine Probleme damit.

Gruß k67


----------



## kastel67 (25. August 2008)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Meine waren aber schneller!!
> Und das trotz mehr Luft-Widerstand.
> 
> Dürfte ich eigentlich mit unrasierten Beinen in die Erste Startreihe??
> (Passt ja zum Thema)



Vergiss es!!!

Außerdem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (25. August 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> "as(s)ozial"



Asozialâ bezeichnet an sich ein von der geforderten oder anerkannten gesellschaftlichen Norm abweichendes Individualverhalten: Ein Individuum vollzieht seine persÃ¶nlichen Handlungen ohne die geltenden gesellschaftlichen Normen und die Interessen anderer Menschen zu berÃ¼cksichtigen

da du aber offenichtlich nicht liest, was du verlinkst hier noch mal eine allgemeinverstÃ¤ndliche Ã¼bersetzung:

gesellschafliche norm >> : man startet hinter der startlinie. 
abweichendes individualverhalten >> ein fahrer stellt sich vor die startlinie und scheiÃt auf die regeln.
=asozial (danke, dass du mich auf den rechtschreibfehler aufmerksam gemacht hast, habe ich aber auch beim ersten mal schon begriffen) 




kastel67 schrieb:


> Hat es Dir in irgend einer Art und Weise geschadet aus der zweiten oder dritten Reihe zu starten? Glaubst Du wirklich ein Startplatz zwei Meter weiter vorne hÃ¤tte Dir einen signifikanten Vorteil gegenÃ¼ber Erik H. vom Team W. gebracht, der auch nicht unbedingt um 10 Uhr auf dem Kirchplatz stand?



du begreifst es  scheinbar echt nicht: ob es mir persÃ¶nlich geschadet hat oder nicht, spielt eigentlich keine rolle. erklÃ¤r mich noch mal kurz wozu es regeln gibt? um sie einzuhalten? oder um sie sich so hinzubiegen wie es einem passt? 



kastel67 schrieb:


> Nur weil die persÃ¶nliche Eitelkeit gekrÃ¤nkt wurde.



der einzige, der sich hier in seiner eitelkeit gekrÃ¤nkt fÃ¼hlt, bist doch offensichlich du. ich habe es nicht nÃ¶tig, auf irgendwelche verdienste hinzuweisen, um einen regelverstoÃ zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## powderJO (25. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> keine ahnung, ob das jetzt ausgenutz wurde. ich glaube manchmal noch an das gute im menschen. aber nur manchmal



sorry, das aus der simplen kritik am startprozedere so ein thema wird und so das lob an der tollen veranstaltung ein bißchen untergeht gerade. die diskussion zeigt aber, dass man nicht unbedingt auf fairness und sportlichkeit aller teilnehmer setzen sollte. schade eigentlich


----------



## kastel67 (25. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> Asozial bezeichnet an sich ein von der geforderten oder anerkannten gesellschaftlichen Norm abweichendes Individualverhalten: Ein Individuum vollzieht seine persönlichen Handlungen ohne die geltenden gesellschaftlichen Normen und die Interessen anderer Menschen zu berücksichtigen
> 
> da du aber offenichtlich nicht liest, was du verlinkst hier noch mal ein allgemeinverständliche übersetzung:
> 
> ...



Och das lesen klappt bei mir schon ganz gut, sogar mit vielen verschiedenen Buchstaben.

Zitat: _Der Ausdruck Asoziale war hauptsächlich in der ersten Hälfte des 20. Jahrhunderts eine politisch genutzte Sammelbezeichnung für als minderwertig eingeschätzte Menschen aus der sozialen Unterschicht. Als Asoziale wurden (und werden teilweise bis heute) insbesondere Bettler, Landstreicher, Obdachlose, Prostituierte, Zuhälter, Fürsorgeempfänger, Suchtkranke (z. B. Alkoholiker), Homosexuelle, Zigeuner und andere Unangepasste (z. B. Swingjugend) bezeichnet.
_

Zitat: _Im Nationalsozialismus und in der DDR haben die Machthaber den Begriff asozial zum Rechtsbegriff gemacht und daraus die Verfolgung von unangepassten sozialen Gruppen juristisch abgeleitet. Zur Zeit des Nationalsozialismus konnten Menschen aufgrund ihnen vorgeworfener Asozialität in Konzentrationslagern interniert werden._

Ich finde doch eine recht heftige Keule für das gekränkte Ego eines kleinen Weinerles.

Und jetzt bekomm Dich mal wieder ein. Du hast schließlich 51 Sonntage im Jahr die Gelegenheit auf dem Eppsteiner Kirchplatz in der ersten Reihe zu stehen.

Gruß k67


----------



## powderJO (25. August 2008)

war deine "argumentation" bisher nur absurd, wirds jetzt endgültig lächerlich. freue mich aber, das du lesen kannst. jetzt musst du dich nur noch bemühen, das gelesene auch zu verstehen und dann können wir uns gerne weiter unterhalten.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. August 2008)

waren wir nicht alle einfach da um nen netten sonntag zu erleben egal wie wo warum wer wann gestartet ist  so wars jedenfalls bei mir  auch wenn ich nur ein kleines würstchen mit ner dreistelligen (aber ganz knapp ) platzierung bin


----------



## BackfireLX (26. August 2008)

Man man man, langsam wirds hier echt sehr persönlich.
Ich denke mal ihr habt euch doch beide nichts vorzuwerfen. Wieso also dieses rumgezicke? Letztendlich sind wir doch einer Meinung... oder habe ich das falsch verstanden.

Ich fasse nochmal zusammen: Es wäre schön, wenn sich bei einem Rennen alle fair verhalten würden und hinter der Startlinie starten. Dabei sollte aber jeder auch gleichzeitig so fair sein und sich so platzieren, dass er die "Top Fahrer" am Start nicht behindert. Sprich: Wer das Rennen mit dem Ziel "ankommen" fährt, soll sich bitte hinten anstellen und die Jungs vorne ihr Rennen fahren lassen.
Da das allerdings nur suboptimal funktioniert, wäre es wünschenswert, wenn der Veranstalter dieses "Problem" noch in den Griff bekommt.
Aber selbst wenn nicht, kommen wir alle nächstes Jahr trotzdem wieder, weil es so ne geile Veranstaltung is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiegetritt (26. August 2008)

trekracer schrieb:


> Wäre da nicht eine Lösung mit Markierung auf der Startnummer (Eddingstrich o.ä.) oder bunten Armbändchen wie auf der Ironman-Laufstrecke denkbar???
> An einer Engstelle wie dem Bahnübergang wäre das doch irgendwie machbar.



Diese Option hatten wir auch überlegt, aber verworfen, da man dazu ggf die Fahrer hätte anhalten lassen müssen (was die racer bestimmt nicht toll gefunden hätten). 
Wie gesagt: wir lassen uns hierzu etwas einfallen.


----------



## powderJO (26. August 2008)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Ich fasse nochmal zusammen: Es wäre schön, wenn sich bei einem Rennen alle fair verhalten würden und hinter der Startlinie starten. Dabei sollte aber jeder auch gleichzeitig so fair sein und sich so platzieren, dass er die "Top Fahrer" am Start nicht behindert. Sprich: Wer das Rennen mit dem Ziel "ankommen" fährt, soll sich bitte hinten anstellen und die Jungs vorne ihr Rennen fahren lassen. Da das allerdings nur suboptimal funktioniert, wäre es wünschenswert, wenn der Veranstalter dieses "Problem" noch in den Griff bekommt.



persönlich wurde hier eigentlich nur einer. aber danke für deine zusammenfassung. ich ahne aber mal, dass es freiweillig wohl nicht funktionieren wird - dass ist für mich offensichtlich geworden aus gewissen posts hier. 




BackfireLX schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn nicht, kommen wir alle nächstes Jahr trotzdem wieder, weil es so ne geile Veranstaltung is



jep. ich habe ja schon weiter oben gesagt, dass es schade ist, dass die diskussion um das startprozedere das lob für die veranstaltung überlagert. deshalb nochmal: es war ganz bestimmt eine tolle veranstaltung und auch ich komme sicher wieder.


----------



## Wiegetritt (26. August 2008)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Da das allerdings nur suboptimal funktioniert, wäre es wünschenswert, wenn der Veranstalter dieses "Problem" noch in den Griff bekommt.



Zusage von der Orga: dieses "Problem" haben wir nächstes mal ganz sicher im Griff!



BackfireLX schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn nicht, kommen wir alle nächstes Jahr trotzdem wieder, weil es so ne geile Veranstaltung is



das würde uns sehr freuen!


----------



## trekracer (26. August 2008)

Dann ist ja jetzt wieder FRIEDE eingekehrt - schön.
Im Grunde haben wir uns doch alle lieb - zumindest, wenn die Beine rasiert sind


----------



## blackbike__ (26. August 2008)

auch von meiner seite nochmal: ein ganz fettes lob an die orga!
eppstein ist und bleibt mein absoluter lieblingsmarathon und das hat ganz viele gründe:
tolle strecke (ich liebe dieses unrythmische ständige auf und ab), die dazu noch absolut wetterfest ist (ich hatte echt mit 'ner schlammschlacht gerechnet am sonntag, aber der streckenzustand war vom  ja vom feinsten)
keine staus und fast immer freie fahrt (bei fast keinem andern marathon stehn einem so wenig fahrer im weg, startprozedere wurde ja schon mehr als ausgiebig diskutiert, aber spätestens nach dem ersten anstieg hat sich das fahrerfeld echt gut sortiert, ich wurde auf 30 km fast nie überholt und habe selbst auch kaum überholt!)
netter zielbereich mit lecker essen!
angenehme startzeit!
siegerehrung nicht erst stunden nach dem rennen!
und dazu auch noch streckenposten, die einem den rückstand auf die führende ansagen, dass nenn ich mal guten service!

fazit: nächstes jahr auf jeden fall wieder, freu mich jetzt schon drauf!


----------



## BackfireLX (27. August 2008)

Ach, da fällt mir noch was ein...

Habt ihr wieder so viele Fotos gemacht wie letztes Jahr und werden die Bilder online gestellt?
Ich weiß, ihr betreibt da immer sehr viel Aufwand mit den Bildern... aber wann ist denn etwa damit zu rechnen?


----------



## Ialocin (27. August 2008)

Ich bin zwar nicht der begnadete Fotograf, aber hier kann man zumindest schon mal ein paar Bilder sehen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/9324

Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das Veröffentlichen überhaupt zulässig ist. Wenn nicht, dann lösche ich das ALbum halt wieder.


----------



## null.ahnung (27. August 2008)

trekracer schrieb:


> Im Grunde haben wir uns doch alle lieb - zumindest, wenn die Beine rasiert sind



Nun fang nicht an wieder persönlich zu werden!!!! 

Grüsse an alle "Rasierten" und "Nicht-Rasierten" 
Oliver


----------



## powderJO (27. August 2008)

übrigens: falls hier jemand den gps-track haben sollte, wäre es nett, könnte er/sie ihn mir überlassen. weiß nicht, ob ich die trails ohne track noch mal so zusammengesetzt bekomme aus dem gedächnis. aber wenn bitte nur per e-mail oder pn - glaube kaum, dass es der veranstaltung helfen würde, wenn er hier veröffentlicht würde. ich werde ihn auch 100%ig nicht an dritte weitergeben.


----------



## BackfireLX (27. August 2008)

Hey powderJO,

wenn dir jemand den Track schickt, kannste den dann bitte an mich weiterschicken?

Öhhhm... hab ich das jetzt in Forum geschrieben oder als PN?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekracer (27. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> übrigens: falls hier jemand den gps-track haben sollte, wäre es nett, könnte er/sie ihn mir überlassen. weiß nicht, ob ich die trails ohne track noch mal so zusammengesetzt bekomme aus dem gedächnis. aber wenn bitte nur per e-mail oder pn - glaube kaum, dass es der veranstaltung helfen würde, wenn er hier veröffentlicht würde. ich werde ihn auch 100%ig nicht an dritte weitergeben.


Ähmmm...
Ich denke eher nicht, dass das im Sinne des Veranstalters ist. Es gibt in Eppstein regelmässig Probleme mit ortsansässigen Menschen, die dem MTB weniger stark zugetan sind als wir hier. Die Veranstaltung wurde schon öfter sabotiert und hat schon mehr als einmal auf der Kippe gestanden.
Und nicht zuletzt: Die Trails sind auch deshalb in einem guten Zustand, weil sie nicht überlaufen sind.


----------



## Marko S (27. August 2008)

> wenn dir jemand den Track schickt, kannste den dann bitte an mich weiterschicken?



Eine Rennstrecke zu veröffentlichen ist möglicher weise der Tot einer solchen Veranstaltung.
Ich kann nur jedem raten vor dem einstellen eines GPS-Tracks auf verschiedenen Internetseiten oder dem verteilen der Daten nachzudenken, sollte die Rennstrecke öfter gefahren werden wird die ORGA bestimmt im nächsten Jahr Probleme mit dem Forst oder Waldpächtern bekommen.
Ich denke da gibt es bestimmt jedes Jahr genügend Probleme um die Strecke, das ist bei unserem Rennen nicht anders und keiner von uns will doch über Waldautobahnen beim Rennen fahren.
Das könnte das Resultat einer solchen unüberlegten Handlung sein.

Marko


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2008)

trekracer schrieb:


> Ähmmm...
> Ich denke eher nicht, dass das im Sinne des Veranstalters ist. Es gibt in Eppstein regelmässig Probleme mit ortsansässigen Menschen, die dem MTB weniger stark zugetan sind als wir hier. Die Veranstaltung wurde schon öfter sabotiert und hat schon mehr als einmal auf der Kippe gestanden.
> Und nicht zuletzt: Die Trails sind auch deshalb in einem guten Zustand, weil sie nicht überlaufen sind.



so ist es, leider 

also bitte nichts hier veröffentlichen, danke !


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (27. August 2008)

trekracer schrieb:


> Ähmmm...
> Ich denke eher nicht, dass das im Sinne des Veranstalters ist. Es gibt in Eppstein regelmässig Probleme mit ortsansässigen Menschen, die dem MTB weniger stark zugetan sind als wir hier. Die Veranstaltung wurde schon öfter sabotiert und hat schon mehr als einmal auf der Kippe gestanden.
> Und nicht zuletzt: Die Trails sind auch deshalb in einem guten Zustand, weil sie nicht überlaufen sind.


Dem kann und muß ich mich sogar anschliessen. Bitte respektiert das damit die Taunustrails auch weiterhin stattfinden können. 
Es ist nicht jeder Ort in dem eine Rennveranstaltung stattfindet mit Mountainbike verrücktem Publikum gesegnet.


----------



## kastel67 (27. August 2008)

Rusher schrieb:


> Dem kann und muß ich mich sogar anschliessen. Bitte respektiert das damit die Taunustrails auch weiterhin stattfinden können.
> *Es ist nicht jeder Ort in dem eine Rennveranstaltung stattfindet mit Mountainbike verrücktem Publikum gesegnet.*



Moin,

wenn ich an das eine ältere Ehepaar denke, dass da als mit soooooooooooo einer Fresse herum geschlichen ist, dann kann ich diese Befürchtung nachvollziehen. 

Zitat TT 2006 als eine ältere Dame (?) von einer Ordnerin, mit dem Hinweis, dass das auch in der Zeitung gestanden hatte, daran gehindert wurde beim vollen Verkehr die Fußgängerbrücke zu überqueren: 

"Wir Rentner wir dürfen ja niiiiiiiieeeeeee was"!!!

In Eppstein wohnen eben nur verwöhnte Millionäre. 

Gruß k67


----------



## Ialocin (27. August 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> In Eppstein wohnen eben nur verwöhnte Millionäre.


Neee, die wohnen in Mül(l)heim a. d. Ruhr!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. August 2008)

nur zum angucken und nicht nachfahren 
http://www.file-upload.net/download-1072741/track.gpx.html

und keine voreiligen aufreger bitte


----------



## BackfireLX (27. August 2008)




----------



## easymtbiker (28. August 2008)

okay, also lieber spät als nie! 

bin am sonntag das erste mal in eppstein mitgefahren und war schon nach 10min vollends begeistert von der strecke und war das die anschliessenden 3h auch noch. ein toller kurs, es hat echt tierisch viel spass gemacht, da drüber zu fahren! 

vielen dank an die veranstalter, das die es möglich machen, so eine strecke für einen rennen zu finden. und danke an alle freiwilligen helfer, die es möglich machen, dieses rennen durchzuführen.   
besonderer dank an daniel, der wegen personalmangel am rennen nur als streckenposten teilnehmen konnte.

dieses rennen hat echt laune gemacht und ich werde nächstes jahr wieder am start sein!


thema müll: die riegel- und gelverpackungen kann man einfach und problemlos unter das hosenbein schieben und an der verpflegungsstelle dann abwerfen (es heult jetzt hoffentlich niemand rum wegen eventueller essensreste am hosenbein  ). wackelnde flaschenhalter sind genauso albern wie unterwegs weggeworfene flaschen.
und startaufstellung: es war doch die ersten 2km genug platz zum überholen, hatte damit kein problem 
(eher mit einem teilnehmer, der meinte, sich kurz vor einer abfahrt vor mich drängeln zu müssen um dann spassbremse zu spielen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## worfo k. (28. August 2008)

Auch von mir an fettes Danke fürs diesjährige TT an alle, die es möglich gemacht haben.



BackfireLX schrieb:


> Ach, da fällt mir noch was ein...
> 
> Habt ihr wieder so viele Fotos gemacht wie letztes Jahr und werden die Bilder online gestellt?
> Ich weiß, ihr betreibt da immer sehr viel Aufwand mit den Bildern... aber wann ist denn etwa damit zu rechnen?



Dem schließe ich mich an. Es gab ja sogar auch Videoaufnahmen. Werden die Aufnahmen auch ausgewertet, z.B. geschnitten und online gestellt?

Greetings,
Worfo


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2008)

worfo k. schrieb:


> Auch von mir an fettes Danke fürs diesjährige TT an alle, die es möglich gemacht haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke auch an euch alle für die teilnahme und eure konstruktive kritik 
natürlich auch für euer reichliches lob 

bilder werden wohl ausgewertet und irgendwann online gestellt. ich selber hab auch ein paar gemacht und werde diese dem auswertungsteam zur verfügung stellen.
ohne es genau zu wissen, gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus, dass das alles wie im letzten jahr in mühevoller arbeit gemacht wird und somit etwas zeit in anspruch nehmen wird ...


----------



## ThomasR (30. August 2008)

Mal ne ganz andere Sache:
Mein Höhenmesser (beim Start genullt) hat auf der Kurzstrecke knapp 1200 HM angezeigt.
Geht dieser wirklich 20% falsch oder hat die Strecke mehr als 1000 HM hergegeben?
- SIGMA BC2006

Ansonsten schließe ich mich allen positiven Aussagen an, hat viel Spass gemacht.
Grüße vom Einzelkämpferneuling


----------



## MieMaMeise (30. August 2008)

ThomasR schrieb:


> Geht dieser wirklich 20% falsch


Ja! Meiner Zeigt auch immer stets und ständig zuuuuuuu viel an. Wenn er denn überhaupt mal funktioniert


----------



## trhaflhow (30. August 2008)

ThomasR schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz andere Sache:
> Mein Höhenmesser (beim Start genullt) hat auf der Kurzstrecke knapp 1200 HM angezeigt.
> Geht dieser wirklich 20% falsch oder hat die Strecke mehr als 1000 HM hergegeben?
> - SIGMA BC2006
> ...



mein gps ( habe keinen tacho am mtb - wede daten nicht veröffentlichen - auch keine pn) hat auch mehr angezeigt ca 1150 obwohl ich nicht immer empfang hatte.

aber is doch ok.

war ne super gelungene veranstaltung, hat spass gemacht


----------



## Flashover (1. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin auch dieses Jahr das erste mal beim Taunstrail mitgefahren.
Ich finde man muss den Veranstaltern echt ein riesen Lob aussprechen, es war alles Top organiesiert.

Bin nächstes Jahr wieder am Start.... freu mich jetzt schon drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ialocin (1. September 2008)

Apropos Höhenmeter:
Die Sprecherin am Zieleinlauf erzählte auch irgendwas von 500 hm Differenz zwischen Langstrecke und Kurzstrecke. Wenn das mit 1.700 hm bei der Langstrecke stimmt, dann kommt das doch mit 1.200 hm ganz gut hin.


----------



## ThomasR (1. September 2008)

Danke für den Hinweis, hat mein BC doch recht gehabt!


----------



## worfo k. (1. September 2008)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> mein gps ( habe keinen tacho am mtb - wede daten nicht veröffentlichen - auch keine pn) hat auch mehr angezeigt ca 1150 obwohl ich nicht immer empfang hatte.
> 
> aber is doch ok.
> 
> war ne super gelungene veranstaltung, hat spass gemacht



Mein SIGMA BC2006 hat 1155 hm angezeigt. Bin wie ThomasR auch happy, dass das Teil dann doch soo exakt es - wenn es dann mal wieder funktioniert, gell MieMaMeise...

Bei den km bin ich btw auf 34,4 km gekommen.

Insgesamt sind die TT-Angaben als "gute Näherungen" zu verstehen, wie man in der Physik so sagt


----------



## ThomasR (1. September 2008)

34,4 km hatte ich auch. Und ich wollte fast schon die km-Anzeige verstellen!

Also sind die Teile ja doch nicht so schlecht! Meine Höhenmesser funktioniert übrigens immer (bis heute)

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## thto (1. September 2008)

bitte um kurze info hier wenn die pics online sind
danke
TT


----------



## padres-team (2. September 2008)

Mein Hac5 hat 1095 hm und 34,35 km angezeit


----------



## wissefux (3. September 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> bilder werden wohl ausgewertet und irgendwann online gestellt. ich selber hab auch ein paar gemacht und werde diese dem auswertungsteam zur verfügung stellen.
> ohne es genau zu wissen, gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus, dass das alles wie im letzten jahr in mühevoller arbeit gemacht wird und somit etwas zeit in anspruch nehmen wird ...



sorry leute, so wie im letzten jahr läuft es dieses jahr wohl leider nicht 

es werden derzeit wohl bilder von diversen freiwilligen "fotografen" (meine bescheidenen 40 bilder habe ich heute abgegeben) gesammelt, diese aber dann unsortiert auf die homepage gestellt.
dann heißt es für euch durchklicken und hoffen, dass ihr euch auf einem oder mehreren bildern wiederfindet.

leider kann ich euch keine bessere nachricht zum thema bilder übermitteln ...


----------



## kastel67 (3. September 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> sorry leute, so wie im letzten jahr läuft es dieses jahr wohl leider nicht
> 
> es werden derzeit wohl bilder von diversen freiwilligen "fotografen" (meine bescheidenen 40 bilder habe ich heute abgegeben) gesammelt, diese aber dann unsortiert auf die homepage gestellt.
> dann heißt es für euch durchklicken und hoffen, dass ihr euch auf einem oder mehreren bildern wiederfindet.
> ...



Jo, ist doch in Ordnung!! Was will man mehr. 

Gruß k67


----------



## worfo k. (4. September 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> sorry leute, so wie im letzten jahr läuft es dieses jahr wohl leider nicht
> 
> es werden derzeit wohl bilder von diversen freiwilligen "fotografen" (meine bescheidenen 40 bilder habe ich heute abgegeben) gesammelt, diese aber dann unsortiert auf die homepage gestellt.
> dann heißt es für euch durchklicken und hoffen, dass ihr euch auf einem oder mehreren bildern wiederfindet.
> ...



schade, aber dass sich keine/r um diese zeitraubende fleissarbeit reisst, kann man schon nachvollziehen. deshalb ein spätes danke an den/die sortierer/in von letztes jahr.

könnt ihr beim hochladen darauf achten, dass die ergebnisse der jeweiligen fotographen in einzelnen blöcken und im zeitlichen ablauf bleiben? dann kann man sich zumindest aus der erinnerung ein wenig orientieren.

greetings,
worfo


----------



## BackfireLX (4. September 2008)

Yep, wäre auch mein Wunsch...
am besten nach Fotografen, zeitlich "sortiert".
Dann passt das schon. Hoffentlich bekommt ihr viele gesammelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekracer (12. September 2008)

Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich aus den Bildern geworden?
Ich kann keine finden auf der TT-HP.


----------



## worfo k. (19. September 2008)

Eine Woche später möchte ich mich trekracers Frage anschließen: Woran hakt der Upload?

Falls noch nicht alle Fotografen geliefert haben sollte, freuen sich die meisten bestimmt auch über erste Bilder...

Greetings,
Worfo


----------



## wissefux (23. September 2008)

sorry leute, ist wohl noch in arbeit. hab leider keinen einfluss auf die homepage, sonst hätte ich schon wenigstens meine pics hochgeladen ...


----------



## specialized Man (23. September 2008)

Leider hat der, der sich darum kümmert, beruflich auch noch was zu tun. 
Wir werden es nächstes Jahr anders machen und die Fotos wohl extern vergeben.


----------



## worfo k. (25. September 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> sorry leute, ist wohl noch in arbeit. hab leider keinen einfluss auf die homepage, sonst hätte ich schon wenigstens meine pics hochgeladen ...



da fallen mir zwei alternativen ein:

#1) du uppst deine bilder in deinem userfotoalbum des forums (was bei verfügbarkeit der anderen filme ausbaufähig wäre. auch mit unterstützung von anderen unter uns, was allerdings zu einer linkvervielfältigung führen würde)

#2) ich könnte bilder bis zu 100mb auf einem unterverzeichnis von www.niatu.net uppen (im geplanten what u see is what u get verfahren. bildschirmtauglich würde man da schon einige bilder unterbringen können. im originalfotoapparat-modus wären das dagegen wohl nur einige dutzend)

der ausgelastete kollege der tt-homepage könnte dann bei zeiten einen link setzen, der hier natürlich gleich publik werden könnte.

was meint ihr?


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2008)

na gut, überredet : wähle option #1 

hab mal meine pics hier hochgeladen

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/10248

bitte die teilweise miese qualität zu entschuldigen. die digi-cam war neu, bin kein sportfotograf und überhaupt ...

wer sich dennoch das ein oder andere pic in voller auflösung antun möchte, der schicke mir ne pm.

auf die restlichen bilder hab ich nun aber wirklich null einfluss, kenne ja nicht mal die zuständigen leute ...

soweit ich weiß, gibts aber noch pics irgendwo im ibc-racing-team album ...

so und nun gn8 zusammen


----------



## Ialocin (25. September 2008)

Hier zur Erinnerung auch noch ein paar Pics:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/9324

Gruß
Tom


----------



## trekracer (1. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt sind doch tatsächlich noch Bilder auf der TT-HP gelandet!!!
Zwar unsortiert und wenig Brauchbares von der Strecke, aber dafür eine ganze Menge Startaufstellung und Startphase. DANKE.


----------

